#ubuntu-no 2011-07-18
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hvor skada var n900'en din når du leverte den?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: min er slik at jeg må holde ladekabelen på en spesiell måte, er det nok til bytte/reparasjon?
<jo-erlend> fantastisk... Launchpad fungerer ikke fordi jeg har et ATI skjermkort...
<jo-erlend> Kagee, usb-pluggen var helt løs så jeg ikke fikk ladet den. Ellers var den helt fin. Det med USB-pluggen er et kjent problem, så de bør godta å fikse den.
<Kagee> såeh... snakker vi om ubuntu lauchpad nå, eller det nye apple sitt?
<jo-erlend> sjelden at jeg snakker om Apple uten provokasjon. :)
<Trond--> Finnes det program jeg kan laste ned som viser og løser matematiske ligninger?
<Trond--> Finnes de jeg må betale for, men jeg lurer på om det er noe gratis.
<Kagee> viser, ja. løser, mer usikker
<Kagee> gi meg navnene op et par av de som koster penger?
<Kagee> Trond--: http://www.morlok.net/ryan/2006/11/01/open-source-matlab-alternatives/ kan kanskje være til hjelp
<Kagee> scilab og octave ser ut til å bruke numeriske løsninger..
<Trond--> http://www.bagatrix.com/products.htm
<lnostdal-laptop> LyX som front-end til Maxima har fungert bra her
<Kagee> Trond--: maxima og Sage virker som gode alternativer
<Trond--> installerer
<Kagee> Lykke til, fortell meg hvordan det går. Jeg er også litt interresert i problemet.
<Trond--> Tja, dårlig. Jeg vet ikke hva skal jeg skal skrive i de tomme feltene.
<Kagee> se quickstart/faq for programmene
<Trond--> Er jo pakker som ikke kan startes en gang fra Ubuntu Software Center
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva mener du med det?
<Trond--> Etter jeg installerte dem
<Trond--> Ingenting dukket opp i Search
<jo-erlend> ... hva installerte du?
<Trond--> GAP
<jo-erlend> ok. Se i kategorioversikten om du finner den der. Hvis du ikke finner den der, prøv å kjøre alacarte og lukke den igjen og se om den dukker opp da. Jeg har opplevd det før med noen pakker at menyene ikke blir oppdatert. Aner ikke hvorfor, men det har alltid fungert å bare kjøre alacarte og lukke den igjen, av en eller annen grunn. Kanskje det er et varslingsscript som pakkene ikke kjører eller noe åsnt.
<jo-erlend> sånt.
<Trond--> kjører ikke sånt jeg
<Trond--> gap. prøv du?
<Kagee> start det fra et terminalvindu eller alt+f2 da.
<Kagee> hva er problemet.
<Kagee> hvis du absolutt vil ha det i search, lag en desktopfil og putt den i riktig mappe selv
<Trond--> jeg finner alt der med auto suggest etter jeg installerer noe
<Kagee> klag til fyren som lagde pakken
<Trond--> start gap i terminalen, men ... må ha noen kommandoer
<Trond--> gap> 1+1
<Trond--> >
<Trond--> jaja, gidder ikke gap mer.
<Trond--> Fant en nydelig spill mens jeg rota rundt etter matematikk programmer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1shuYNT5f0o
<jo-erlend> Trond--, mener du å si at jeg skal installere programmer fordi du ikke gidder å åpne menyeditoren din og se om det hjelper?
<Trond--> ingenting installeres på unity-launcheren
<Trond--> har aldri skjedd
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det har aldri vært meningen.
<jo-erlend> tenk deg hvis det er tusen mennesker som bruker samme maskin. Alle programmene som blir installert for en eller annen bruker havner på din launcher. Det hadde vært temmelig ekkelt. Launcheren er din personlige samling av snarveier til funksjoner, programmer og steder. Du drar ikoner dit fra dash eller andre kilder. Hvis du vil at de skal bli der, så høyreklikker du på dem og velger "Behold i programvelger".
<Trond--> De er ikke bare på samme maskin, men har sitt eget brukernavn. Så det er slik det holder seg personlig.
<hjd> får man ikke også opp "vil du legge til denne?" når man installerer enkelte programmer. Mener vagt å huske det skjedde en gang.
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> ja, det er derfor nye programmer som installeres ikke automatisk havner på din launcher.
<jo-erlend> hjd, tror at du kan gjøre det i ubuntu programvaresenter ja.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes forøvrig at det er en helt unødvendig funksjon. Programmet dukker automatisk opp i launcheren når du kjører det og da kan du bare høyreklikke og "Behold i programvelger", så er det der. Det føles helt unaturlig at det skal gjøres i forbindelse med installasjon av programmet.
<Trond--> får bare opp skriv passordet ditt når jeg installerer
<jo-erlend> Trond--, nederst et eller annet sted skal det være et spørsmål om du vil legge det til programvelgeren.
<Trond--> nå er ubuntu softwater centeret grått
<jo-erlend> hvis de har fjernet den, så synes jeg det er kjempebra.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, når et program blir grått, så betyr det at det ikke svarer. Det jobber antakelig med et eller annet?
<Trond--> ingen timeglass heller
<jo-erlend> timeglass? Det har vi aldri brukt i Ubuntu, tror jeg. Ikke på mange, mange år i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> Men når et vindu blir grått som det, betyr det at det ikke svarer. Det kan være fordi det er veldig opptatt eller fordi det har tryna. Hvorfor det er sånn hos deg nå, er umulig å si. Jeg ville bare ha ventet litt og sett om det gikk over av seg selv.
<Trond--> http://cur.cursors-4u.net/cursors/images6/cur593.gif
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> det skal vel bare brukes når det er meningen at vinduet ikke skal svare på brukerens klikk og sånt. Men det er andre ting som kan få et vindu til å ikke svare uten at det er et mål. Liferea kan for eksempel slutte å svare innimellom når det oppdaterer feeds.
<jo-erlend> heh... Lifereas vindu kan til og med slutte å svare fordi det sender varslinger, oppdaget jeg igår. Det er et fint program å bruke, men jeg tror det ligger mye dårlig programmering bak det.
<jo-erlend> det er mengder av rom for forbedringer i Ubuntu programvaresenter også. Jeg synes for eksempel at det er tullete at det ikke kan begynne å laste ned pakker mens andre installeres. Altså, hvis du ber om at et program skal installeres, så begynner det å laste ned og installere det med en gang. Hvis du så ber om at andre programmer også skal installeres, så legges det i kø. Det burde kunne gjøres samtidig. I hvertfall bør ned
<jo-erlend> lasting av neste program kunne begynne når det forrige er ferdig nedlastet, men er i ferd med å bli installert.
<jo-erlend> hvordan kan jeg oppdage om et nettsted støtter ETags og slikt?
<jo-erlend> Berge, det der vet sikkert du? :)
<hjd> jo-erlend: samme med oppdateringer; først lastes alt ned, så installeres alt. Jeg vet i Arch har de enten en utvidelse til pakkehåndtereren eller et eget program som installerer oppdateringer underveis mens de laster ned de andre.
<Berge> jo-erlend: wget -qO/dev/null -S http://www.google.com/ 2>&1 | grep -i Etag:
<Berge> d-:
<Berge> Ikek at google ser ut til å bruke Etag.
<Berge> Bruker noen Etag?
<Berge> w3.org gjør visst.
<jo-erlend> virker jo som en temmelig nyttig funksjon for feedreadere, for eksempel. Meningsløst å laste ned svære dokumenter som du allerede har en kopi av.
<jo-erlend> tenkte at jeg skulle lage en quickly widget for feeds. Da har jeg lyst til å gjøre det sånn at man kan be om at feeds som ikke støtter etags og sånt blir oppdatert sjeldnere enn de som gjør det.
<Berge> Jeg vet hva det er nyttig for, men jeg tror ikke jeg vet om noen som bruker det.
<Berge> Sånn utover w3.org, altså.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Merkelig. Hvorfor er det ikke superpopulært? Innholdsleverandører ville jo potensielt kunne spare mengder av båndbredde på det. Jeg bare antok at alle som støttet feeds ville gå inn for å bruke etags.
<Berge> Fordi ingen kan noe om caching.
<Berge> Og båndbredde er billig nok.
<Berge> Og det alt finnes cache-headere som funker.
<jo-erlend> hva tenker du på da?
<jo-erlend> ikke at det er så fryktelig viktig for min del, men jeg har liksom lyst til å prøve å gjøre det så riktig som mulig. :)
<Berge> Jeg gjetter på hvorfor Etags ikke er utbredt.
<jo-erlend> ja, men hva mener du med at det alt finnes cache-headere som funker? Last-Modified? Jeg har ikke peiling på de tingene der. Finnes det flere som påvirker klienter?
<Berge> Cache-control, Expires, Last-Modified.
<Berge> http://www.mnot.net/cache_docs/
<jo-erlend> ah. Den så fin ut. Takker.
<Trond--> http://www.dustinhome.no/casio-grafisk-kalkulator-fx-cg20/product/5010586786?Tab=1 Hvor leser jeg om denne jobber raskere (spesielt grafer) enn Casio fx-9750G Plus?
<Berge> Av alle ting!
<Berge> Noe annet ville overraske meg stort. 9750G, 9850G og venner var ulidelig treige.
<Trond--> Hehe, takk for den infoen.
<Trond--> Jeg finner ingen Kontakt Oss på Casio sida
<Trond--> Ah, på Utgiver..
<Trond--> Og jeg som trodde URL og Link er det samme
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det er det ikke.
<jo-erlend> de har hver sine betydninger som i svært mange sammenhenger er svært parallelle. Det betyr at de i naturlige språk betyr det samme, men de kan likevel være helt forskjellige ting.
<jo-erlend> jeg ser ut til å ha falt ut et øyeblikk, så jeg vet ikke helt hva dere snakket om. Men en URL er helt utvetydig en enveispeker, mens en lenke utvetydig sier at det er en tilkobling i begge ender, selvom folk ikke bruker ordet på den måten. Måten ordet lenke brukes på er derfor tvetydig selvom ordet ikke er det.
<jo-erlend> det er forskjellen mellom naturlige språk og programmeringsspråk. Et programmeringsspråk ville aldri ha godtatt at en URL ble kalt for "lenke".
<jo-erlend> uhm... Jeg rotet meg litt bort i mine egne tanker der, egentlig... Innholdet er riktig, men ordene er feil. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-19
<Trond--> Når jeg trykker på en .torrent fil i Firefox så åpnes qbittorrent, og den begynner å laste ned. Men så skal jeg tilbake til Firefox, og da går det ikke ann å trykke på Firefox ikonet i Unity Launch.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hva mener du med at det ikke går an å klikke på ikonet?
<jo-erlend> det er egentlig veldig sjelden at jeg klikker på de de ikonene. Jeg bruker stort sett super+num til å bytte mellom programmer, men jeg har aldri hatt noen problemer med at de ikonene ikke svarer når jeg klikker på dem.
<Trond--> Jeg må multitaske meg tilbake
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke hva det betyr.
<jo-erlend> mener du super+2 for å bytte til firefox, for eksempel?
<Sakarias> tipper «alt+tab»
<Trond--> Du har data utdanning og forstår ikke hva multitasking betyr ?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, joda. Det finnes tusenvis av måter å gjøre det på.
<jo-erlend> i Ubuntu som standard er det vel bare rundt ti, tenker jeg. Men det er likevel vanskelig å gjette hva du mener når du sier sånt.
<jo-erlend> men nå har du altså brukt flere timer på å ikke bare beskrive hva du mener. Føler du at oppnår noe? Er det effektivt?
<Trond--> Har du mistet teksten? Jeg kan gjenta det somb le sagt.
<Trond--> Når jeg trykker på en .torrent fil i Firefox så åpnes qbittorrent, og den begynner å laste ned. Men så skal jeg tilbake til Firefox, og da går det ikke ann å trykke på Firefox ikonet i Unity Launch.
<Trond--> Du spurte hva jeg mener med at det ikke går ann å klikke på ikonet. Det skjer altså ingenting, så jeg må multitaske meg tilbake til vinduet jeg var i.
<Sakarias> det heter ikke å multitaske... heter å bytte tilbake
<Berge> Sakarias: Men maskinen må multitaske litt.
<Berge> Stakkars.
<Sakarias> Berge: det har den bare godt av :P
<Berge> fnis
<Sakarias> savner virkelig ikke de dagene hvor jeg bare gjorde en ting avgangen
<geirha> Du savner DOS?
<geirha> Åja "ikke"
<geirha> Hvorfor har vi ikke et norsk ord for multitasking?
<geirha> Fleraktivitet
<Trond--> Multitasking vokste jeg opp med til å mene at det betyr man kan hoppe fra et program til et annet med to tastatur-knapper
<geirha> Det er mer en egenskap et system har. At det kan kjøre mer enn ett program om gangen.
<Trond--> Det rette ordet var 'Ã¥ multitaske' i multitasking
<hjd> (via planet Ubuntu) http://doctormo.org/2011/07/19/letter-to-creative-industry/
<jo-erlend> Trond--, en, tro eller flere. Du kan "multitaske" med bare f-knapper i Ubuntu hvis du vil. Eller du kan bruke super+nummeret på programvelgeren, som er min superfavoritt.
<Trond--> Ja, men det var ikke poenget. Hvordan multitasker jeg med f-knappene forresten?
<jo-erlend> setter en tastatursnarvei for å bytte arbeidsområde.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-20
<Kagee> Er det noe gui-mulighet for update-java-alternatives?
<Berge> galternatives, iirc
<jo-erlend> noen som har to Ubuntu desktops på samme nettverk? Jeg prøvde nettopp å sende en fil via salut (Folk i nærheten) og det fungerte ikke, selvom det skulle gjøre det. Kunne ha vært fint med en bekreftelse på at det ikke fungerer i 11.04 generelt.
<geirha> Jeg har en 10.04 og 11.04 her på lokalnettet. Hvordan bruker jeg denne salut-tingen?
<geirha> Får ikke noe opp når jeg søker etter salut med unity
<jo-erlend> geirha, i Empathy, legg til en konto av typen "Personer i nærheten" på begge maskinene. Da dukker du opp i kontaktlisten. Så kan du høyreklikke på kontakten i kontaktlisten og sende fil.
<geirha> Ser ikke den i lista over kontotyper (11.04)
<jo-erlend> ok? Installer telepathy-salut hvis du ikke har den. Jeg mente at den skulle ha vært installert som standard.
<geirha> Ah, jeg trykker for raskt. Gikk tilbake og fant «Nei, jeg vil bare se personer i nærheten foreløpig»
<geirha> Ok, der har jeg gjort det på begge to. I 10.04 dukket 11.04-kontoen opp, men ikke motsatt.
<jo-erlend> er du satt som tilstede i 11.04?
<geirha> SÃ¥ kan virke som det er brukket i 11.04
<geirha> Ja, «Tilgjengelig» på begge to
<jo-erlend> vel. Jeg har ikke noe problemer med det i 11.04 og jeg får sendt meldinger frem og tilbake. Problemet er når jeg sender filer. Da får jeg beskjed om at senderen avbrøt overføringen.
<geirha> Fungerer ikke i det hele tatt her.
<geirha> 11.04 blir sett av 10.04, men det er alt.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det virker jo ekstra snålt.
<jo-erlend> Søt video som visstnok skal være fra Microsoft til Linux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA2kqAIOoZM&html5=True
<lnostdal-laptop> hum
<lnostdal-laptop> vet ikke hva jeg synes om den der
<lnostdal-laptop> MS tar $5 pr. HTC Android telefon ..   og er ute etter å ta $15 for hver Samsung Android telefon .......
<lnostdal-laptop> o.s.v. .. o.s.v..
<lnostdal-laptop> in short; the cake is a lie
<Speedo> Microsoft har patent på patenter nesten.
<jo-erlend> er det noen av dere som har fått problemer med flash de siste dagene?
<jo-erlend> det er helt ødelagt på desktopen min og jeg vet ikke hvorfor.
<jo-erlend> interessant. PÃ¥ laptopen har Flash blitt mye bedre.
<lnostdal-laptop> jo-erlend,  skjermkort?
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, ja, jeg tror det må ha noe med det å gjøre.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-21
<Trond--> Hva gjør /etc/rc.d/moused stop i terminalen?
<Kagee> prøv
<Kagee> se hva som skjer
<Kagee> vil vil egentlig ikke tro den gjør så mye, bruker ubuntu rc lenger?
<Trond--> nei, jeg vil ikke prøve
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvorfor spør du egentlig om det=
<jo-erlend> ?
<Trond--> fordi en på #defocus var oppstemt på at alle skulle prøve det
<jo-erlend> hvis du har en sånn fil, så kan du jo prøve å lese den.
<Berge> Jeg lurer på hvorfor Trond-- har en /etc/rc.d/
<Kagee> indeed.
<Trond--> jeg har mange rc men ikke rc.
<jo-erlend> yesterday upon the stair, I met a man who wasn't there. I wasn't there again today, I wish he'd go away.
<jo-erlend> "he wasn't there".
<Berge> Jeg skulle til å svare «økseskaft!» (-:
<jo-erlend> :)
<Trond--> rc0.d begynner min første på
<Trond--> så jeg har ingen rc.d
<jo-erlend> Trond--, et generelt utfall av å prøve å kjøre en fil som ikke finnes, er at det skjer veldig lite interessant hvis du prøver.'
<Trond--> Jeg fant det ut nå nettopp at jeg ikke har, men spørsmålet var ikke om jeg hadde den fila.
<jo-erlend> nei, du lure på hva du ville skjer hvis du kjørte den.
<Berge> Du spør om hva som skjer om man kjører en imaginær fil.
<jo-erlend> "som ville skje".
<Sakarias> "ingen ting" :P
<Berge> Det er vel udefinert.
<Trond--> Kagee, svarte best av alle så langt
<jo-erlend> jeg synes at jeg svarte best jeg. Det er lurt å ikke bare prøve å kjøre filer og se hva som skjer. Det er lurere å se 1) om du har filen og 2) se om du eventuelt kan lese hva den gjør.
<Trond--> Jeg lurer ikke på hva som skjer på min maskin, men hva den kommandoen faktisk gjør. Det er det jeg spurte om også.
<jo-erlend> ok. Rent generelt, er det meningen at /etc/rc,d/moused stop skal stoppe moused.
<Kagee> Trond--: hva skjer når jeg kjører /etv/rc.d/emanmodnar stop ?
<Trond--> Det vet jeg ikke
<jo-erlend> sudo /zim/zim/zala/bim
<Trond--> har du zim?
<jo-erlend> Trond--, hvis du installerer apt-file, så kan du søke etter hvilken pakke en fil kommer fra. Når du vet hvilken pakke den kommer fra, så kan du lese beskrivelsen av pakken og finne ut hva som er poenget med den.
<jo-erlend> jeg har ingen sånn fil, men jeg er sikker på at den hadde vært spennende å kjøre som root hvis jeg hadde hatt den.
<jo-erlend> men  #defocus hørtes jo ut som en litt spennende kanal :>
<Trond--> den overtok for #off-topic
<brik_> spennende? egentlig ikke
<brik_> mest troll sist jeg var der
<jo-erlend> man merker temmelig godt at det er sommer nå gitt. Nesten tom mailbox og nærmest ingen aktivitet på irc :)
<Sakarias> kan arve mailboksen min
<Sakarias> den blir aldri tom virker det som
<jo-erlend> min blir nesten aldri heller det, men jeg har kommet meg fint gjennom idag.
<jo-erlend> men det er klart... Det kommer jo endel :)
<Sakarias> ligger på rundt 1-2500 innkommende mail i måneden
<Sakarias> s/1/1000/
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det tallet har jeg ikke lyst til å vite engang. :)
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-22
<Trond--> Hva er Drop All Elevated Privilegies?
<Kagee> ehh...
<Kagee> det er ganske forståelig om man kan engelsk?
<Berge> Jo, og også om man kan norsk: Dropp alle eleverte privilegier.
<Kagee> omskrevet blir det vel ca "fjern alle hevede rettigheter"
<Trond--> Hæ Kagee  hæææææ?
<Trond--> http://testyourvocab.com/ Vocabulary size10,300 words. Dere som er en reser på engelsk bør få 3x mer.
<Kagee> 'ehhhh....
<Kagee> nei, det der er ganske enkel engelsk.
<Trond--> For meg gir ikke setningen mening
<Berge> Jeg kan tydeligvis bare 21k engelske ord.
<Sakarias> jeg ble lei av å trykke på checkboxer, så jeg ga opp
<Trond--> Mer enn nok til å kommunisere med den vanlige engelske mannen i gata
<Berge> Sakarias: Du kan trykke på ordene.
<Berge> Trond--: Ja, jeg føler meg egentlig habil nok i engelsk.
<Sakarias> Berge: fremdeles kjedelig
<Berge> (Bortsett fra at min muntlige engelsk er midt mellom nordengelsk og australsk et sted.)
<Berge> Sakarias: jajo
<Kagee> jeg kan tydeligvis bare 16600
<Kagee> av de inkuderes sikkert drop, all, elevate og, prilege
<Trond--> og når du former de til en setning hvilken mening gir de i konteksten til spørsmålet mitt??
<Trond--> jeg ser ingen som svarer :)
<brik_> visste ikke at man kan bruke winkey + nummer på windows og
<einarh> Hva gjør det? Hva gjør det i Linux? :P
<Sakarias> einarh: velger applikasjon i launcheren til unity eller noe slikt
<einarh> Aha.
<einarh> Ja, når du sier det så mener jeg å ha lest noe sånt.
<einarh> Hoppe til den posisjonen i launchbaren?
<Sakarias> mener det... har bare lest om det selv
<Sakarias> jeg bruker ikke unity...
<einarh> Ignorerer Unity hardt :)
<Sakarias> vil ikke at boksen min skal drive å rendre ting, når xbmc kjøres i fullskjerm uansett :P
<brik_> ja, velger/Ã¥pner program fra unity
<xt> Berge: du såg at oracle kjøpte k-splice?
<Trond--> Søren da ingen Petter Northug eller There Johaug på Blink i dag. Marit Bjørgen går, men er det nok til at jeg tar turen, eller skal jeg sykle 6 mil i dag?
<xt> det var ikkje så langt.
<xt> ville nok ha sykla lenger
<Trond--> Åja du vet hvordan terrenget er?
<Trond--> Hehe, er nok ingen Boason jeg nei
<Berge> xt: Jeg så det.
<Berge> xt: Og tilbyr det ikke til noen andre enn… Oracle Linux.
<Kagee> kek?
<Berge> Kagee: jepp
<Kagee> herregud
<Kagee> jeg har aldri brukt det, men, herregud
<Berge> Til hvilken del? (-:
<Kagee> tilbyr-delen
<Kagee> at de har kjøpt det er sikekrt greit nok
<Berge> ah
<Berge> Vel, programvaren er jo GPL.
<Berge> SÃ¥ du kan starte konkurrerende foretak.
<Trond--> Blir nok sykling, selv om det kan regne. Er jo tross alt god nok temperatur.
<Darkfd> Sett på nyhetene
<jo-erlend> dere som bruker OS X på desktop... Jeg skulle så gjerne ha visst hva som får folk til å velge det fremfor Ubuntu. Time Machine virker jo som en forholdsvis heftig funksjon. Men ellers? Hva er det det har som er så overbevisende?
<Darkfd> sett nyhetene sant?
<jo-erlend> hehe... Ja, hvis de kan kalles det.
<Darkfd> ok, bare skjekket =)
<jo-erlend> men det er naturligvis derfor jeg spør.
<Darkfd> spør om hva?
<jo-erlend> om hva det er med OS X som gjør at folk velger å bruke det. Det virker jo ikke akkurat særlig innovativt og spennende.
 * citoyen lurer på om jo-erlend og Darkfd snakker om de samme nyhetene nå :P
<Darkfd> oslo
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<Darkfd> ikke osx
<jo-erlend> hva med oslo?
<Darkfd> http://straumv.nrk.no/nrk_tv_direkte_nrk1_h
<Darkfd> terror i oslo
<jo-erlend> dæven.. Var det det som smalt isted?
<Darkfd> 7 døde og skyting på utøya
<xt> 10 daude på øya er siste.
<Trond--> jo-erlend, har du ikke fått med deg dette??
<jo-erlend> jeg har programmert. :)
<Trond--> http://www.abcnyheter.no/nyheter/110722/alvorlig-situasjon-pa-utoya http://www.dagbladet.no/2011/07/22/nyheter/bombe/innenriks/afghanistan/oslo/17417620/
<jo-erlend> jeg hørte at det smalt, men det smeller hele tiden så jeg tenkte ikke mer over det.
<xt> jo-erlend, du har ikkje sjekka irc, twitter, plus, facebook, nettsider, tv, radio på 5-6 timar+
<xt> snakker bra programmeringsfokus då..
<jo-erlend> xt, korrekt. Jeg driver ikke med andre ting når jeg programmerer.
<jo-erlend> jeg ser at jeg har endel ubesvarte anrop på telefonen. Kanskje ikke så rart. Det er mange som ikke vet at jeg har flyttet litt ut av sentrum.
<jo-erlend> brb
<jo-erlend> jeg syntes at det hørtes rart ut at jeg skulle kunne høre smellet helt hit, men når jeg ser bildene, så stemmer nok det.
<jo-erlend> statsministeren ser ut til å anta at det er noen utenfra. Jeg synes det høres rart ut at utenlandske terrorister skulle gå til angrep på AUF?
<citoyen> han forutsatte vel egentlig bare at det var et angrep på vårt politiske system
<citoyen> ikke nødvendigvis at det kom utenfra
<jo-erlend> han er norsk...
<citoyen> ja, men han kan vel likevel angripe vårt politiske system
<citoyen> høyreekstremist eller noe sånt
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<jo-erlend> behøver ikke å være en høyreekstremist engang. Det kan vel så gjerne være en ekstrem Frp-tilhenger.
<citoyen> hva er forskjellen?
<Darkfd> Håper Stoltenberg og gjengen følger det de sier. Hvis de gjør det er det bra.
<jo-erlend> du kan så si. Men det spiller egentlig ingen rolle hvilken farge. For alt jeg vet kan det være en som har blitt kasta ut av AUF og klikka. Sinnsyke mennesker finner man jo overalt.
<citoyen> klart
<citoyen> men det er på en måte en trøst om det er en høyreekstrem nutcase og ikke en islamist
<citoyen> det vil utløse mindre kaos
<Darkfd> synd men sant
<jo-erlend> jeg vet ikke akkurat om _trøst_ er ordet, men ja. Dessverre. Og det er forøvrig ingenting som hindrer en nordmann i å være fanatisk religiøs.
<jo-erlend> men jeg ville vel være mindre overrasket hvis det handlet om en ekstrem ferper.
<citoyen> tipper vi snakker nynazi
<Darkfd> Tror det er mer det at det er lettere å godta en ytre trussell en en som er født i landet. Gjør det vanskeligere.
<jo-erlend> nei, et angrep fra utsiden ville i mye større grad angripe oss innenfra.
<citoyen> mm.. da kommer det krav om gjengjeld, ekstreme sikkerhetstiltak osv
<citoyen> en lokal nutcase vil ikke føles som en trussel på samme måte
<citoyen> da blir det kriminalitet, ikke et angrep på norskhet
<Darkfd> det kommer sikkert krav om sikkerhet, men hvis det er trygghet mot en nordmann så er alle mistenkt.
<citoyen> mhm
<jo-erlend> vi har erfaring med konsekvensene av norsk terrorisme, men ikke utenlandsk.
<jo-erlend> dette er jo en hel del verre enn granatmannen, men likevel.
<Darkfd> Jeg velger å være optimist og tror at det blir gjort noe smarte trekk som ikke berører for mangen og at det meste forblir det samme.
<citoyen> den viktigste forskjellen er nok at hvis han er norsk, føler folk at han har angrepet regjeringen. Hvis han hadde vært en arabisk islamist ville folk følt at han angrep oss alle.
<citoyen> det betyr noe for hvilke sikkerhetstiltak det vil bli ropt om
<jo-erlend> helt klart.
<Darkfd> Du har rett.
<citoyen> men jeg tror jeg hopper i køyen
<jo-erlend> god natt citoyen :)
<citoyen> nattifnatt
<Darkfd> god natt =)
<jo-erlend> sier de på tv hvor statsministeren skal? Da håper jeg de føler seg trygge på at de har alle svina.
<Darkfd> Tror han er trygg i natt.
<Darkfd> Hva var det med kontoret hans? Var det og i eksplosjonen?
<jo-erlend> ja... Hele regjeringskvartalet er blåst i fillebiter.
<Darkfd> Satan!
<Darkfd> Tar litt tid før det går opp.
<jo-erlend> jeg er ganske sikker på at jeg hørte smellet. Trodde det bare var fyrverkeri på operaen igjen eller noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> men det er en litt rar følelse. Jeg går gjennom regjeringskvartalet på den tiden veldig ofte. Flere ganger i uka.
<Darkfd> Jeg er i Bergen. Ventet en stund på bomber her og med alle turistene som skal se fjordene.
<Darkfd> HÃ¥per det ikke er noen du kjenner.
<jo-erlend> jeg kjenner ingen som jobber der eller noe sånt. Og det ville være uflaks hvis noen jeg kjenner skulle ha gått forbi akkurat da, så.. Sånt kan man ikke tenke på.
<Darkfd> Helt enig. Det som skjer, det skjer.
<jo-erlend> synes det virker som at systemet fungerer og det er i hvertfall en lettelse. Med tanke på diverse problemer vi har hatt med infrastruktur, var det jo ikke helt umulig at noe sånt kunne få ting til å stoppe opp.
<Darkfd> Så at politiet gjorde en avtale med pressen om å møtes en gang i timen for ikke å kaste bort tid.
<Darkfd> Av det jeg har sett så har alle gjort en god jobb.
<jo-erlend> de har jo øvelser her i byen fra tid til annen, men det er vel ikke altfor lett å faktisk være forberedt på noe sånt.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo uansett et nokså sterkt argument for å desentralisere i hvertfall litt. Når én mann kan ødelegge _hele_ maktens kvartal i Norge, så er vi nokså sårbare.
<Darkfd> Liker godt at den viktigste beskjeden jeg har hørt er å ikke være redd og holde seg rolig.
<Darkfd> Politiske makten ja, men heldigvis ikke den millitære. Regner med at de gutta er på vakt og i luften.
<jo-erlend> oisannn....
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, jeg er langt mer bekymret for politisk makt enn militær makt.
<Darkfd> Nordmann tatt på utøya, da er de sikkert norske de i sentrum og. Hva folk kan det være da.
<Darkfd> Vet ikke om noen grupper som er så forbannet.
<jo-erlend> de føler seg vel trygge på at det er samme fyr, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, jeg har møtt noen ferpere som virkelig har skremt meg.
<jo-erlend> ... og hvis du leser kommentarfeltene på vg og sånt, så er det enkelt å forstå at det finnes endel ekstreme tanker/holdninger i dette landet.
<Darkfd> Finnes galne folk, men ikke så gale.  Jeg var sikker på at det var en gruppe. Håper nesten det er samme kar.
<jo-erlend> altså... Jeg har bodd i Oslo sentrum en stund. Det finnes bøttevis med sinnsyke mennesker, men de fleste er ikke galt nok over lange nok perioder til å lage bomber og gjennomføre en plan. De andre er så gale at de ikke ville klare det. Men så er det de ytterst få.
<jo-erlend> en av mine beste venner ble sparket ihjel fordi han kom borti bakskjermen til en bil som kjørte forbi.
<Darkfd> Jeg vet. Har jobbet som elektriker på Sandviken sykehus. Heldigvis er de få.
<Darkfd> Men det å legge en så detaljer plan er jo sinnsykt på ett ufattelig nivå.
<jo-erlend> ser du på?
<Darkfd> ser på nrk
<jo-erlend> vanvittig.
<Darkfd> finnes tv2 på nett? jeg har ikke tv.
<Darkfd> Må ha vært store mengder eksplosiver.
<Darkfd> Hmmm. Tror jeg skjekker hva de på freakforum sier om dette.
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, vanskelig å si. Sprengstoff vet jeg veldig lite om. Men bygninger sånn kan jo forsterke ganske mye.
<Darkfd> Politisk motivert selvfølgelig. Og fredag ettermiddag så vil man ha oppmerksomhet og spekulering, når folk kan sitte oppe hele natten.
<jo-erlend> det er et poeng.
<Darkfd> http://freak.no/forum/
<Darkfd> Leste en som hadde ett poeng. Hva hvis politimannen ikke var falsk.
<Darkfd> *http://freak.no/?   riktig link
<jo-erlend> på et annet nettverk ble det nevnt et navn. Han skal ha vært arrestert før og da fant de stjålne uniformer og skytevåpen.
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, ser du fremdeles på nrk? Sendingen faller delvis ut her veldig ofte nå. Gjør det det hos deg også?
<Darkfd> Oi. Synds synd på de som slapp han løs. Den følelsen unner jeg ingen.
<Darkfd> Her har den vært klar hele tiden. Sikkert ett internett problem. Mye trafikk.
<jo-erlend> det skal jeg være veldig enig med deg i. Men det er IRC. Ta det med en klype salt. Det er derfor jeg ikke vil spre rykter også.
<Darkfd> Gjør du rett i.
<jo-erlend> hvorfor hamrer NRK på al qaida?
<jo-erlend> såvidt jeg har forstått er det en etnisk norsk blond fyr fra oslo vestkant. Ikke svært typisk for al quaida vil jeg tro.
<Darkfd> En Afghanistan veteran er beste teorien jeg har hørt til nå, men ikke godt å se.
<Darkfd> To vidt forskjellige handlinger. Vanskelig å skjønne seg på.
<lnostdal-laptop> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002651290254
<Darkfd> profilen hans?
<lnostdal-laptop> jepp
<lnostdal-laptop> religiøs .. så klart
<Darkfd> Jeg vil ikke vite det. Jeg vet ikke hvem lommemannen er heller.
<jo-erlend> lnostdal-laptop, hvor har du det fra?
<lnostdal-laptop> jo-erlend, div
<Darkfd> freakforum?
<jo-erlend> rykter altså? Det er skummelt, synes jeg.
<lnostdal-laptop> nope
<lnostdal-laptop> men sjekk bildet på tv2
<lnostdal-laptop> det matcher .. blurret ut, men matcher
<jo-erlend> de har vist huset på tv, så det er jo ikke umulig å finne ut.
<lnostdal-laptop> (tv2 nettsiden)
<Darkfd> De er nede forresten. Mye trafikk.
<lnostdal-laptop> http://pub.tv2.no/multimedia/TV2/drfront/2011-07/23/11-ebc18ca7-fb9bdf32.jpeg
<jo-erlend> dessuten håper jeg at mediene ikke gir den fyren personlig oppmerksomhet, sånn i tilfelle han skulle ha en kompis eller to.
<Darkfd> mange som lider hardt indirekte for dette, så det er viktig å tenke seg om.
<jo-erlend> det er vel forøvrig ikke sånn at han har tilstått eller er dømt? Litt tidlig å snakke om navn og sånt, synes jeg.
<Darkfd> Hele Norge vil vite hvem det er så er vel ingen sjangs at hans navn ikke kommer ut. Men i prinsipper er alle enig.
<jo-erlend> vi vet hvem ca hvem det er politiet har ransaket huset til og det kan tyde på at det er han som som sitter i avhør. Men jeg passer beskrivelsen veldig godt... Hvis det er en høy blond mann i tidlig tredveårene det er snakk om, så er det naturlig at de avhører folk som de har kjennskap til. Med andre ord; man skal være litt forsiktig med å forhåndsdømme.
<lnostdal-laptop> politiet er ved huset hans, media er der .. addressen er kjent .. det er 3. part vitner til det som skjer der ..      tv2 vet hvem fyren er, men har blurret ut bildet . .. silhuetten matcher bildet på facebookprofilen
<lnostdal-laptop> jeg er dritings
<lnostdal-laptop> ugh
<lnostdal-laptop> nå er det over cnn også .. og twitter
<jo-erlend> mhm...
<Darkfd> kl er 07.15 i NY, så det kommer nok en flom av amerikanske nyheter snart.
<jo-erlend> jeg har lest tre "bekreftede" navn idag.
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, tror ikke de store mediene i USA stenger om natta altså. :)
<lnostdal-laptop> http://twitter.com/#!/AndersBBreivik
<Darkfd> ikke de som kjører 24 timer =)
<Darkfd> Men folk flest stenger ned
<Darkfd> lurer på hvor mange falske twitter/face profiler som florerer idag
<Kagee> det er den med en eneste tweet fra 17 juli...
<jo-erlend> oisann...
<jo-erlend> brb
<lnostdal-laptop> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fw2.brreg.no%2Fenhet%2Fsok%2Fdetalj.jsp%3Forgnr%3D994089269&h=xAQAX-d4V
<lnostdal-laptop> ups, her; http://w2.brreg.no/enhet/sok/detalj.jsp?orgnr=994089269
<lnostdal-laptop> mobilnr. hans er der
<lnostdal-laptop> prøvde å ringe, men han har slått av mobilen
<Darkfd> fikk du opptatt?
<Malin_> noen våken?
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hmm...
<jo-erlend> ja. Det er nok endel våkne mennesker, vil jeg tro.
<Malin_> ja..
<Malin_> kom kjørende fra vestlandet i dag jeg
<Malin_> måtte snu like etter hønefoss
<Malin_> men kom en del ambulanser fra åstedet og andre som skulle forbi oss også
<Malin_> sprøtt
<Malin_> så ble tur via drammen til slutt
<jo-erlend> en kompis av meg sendte meg melding... Det ligger glasskår helt ned foran døra hvor jeg bodde før... I Storgata... Det er sinnsykt.
<jo-erlend> det må ha vært en vanvittig eksplosjon. Jeg hørte det helt hit, tror jeg.
<Darkfd> Hvor langt fra bor du?
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke sett etter. Par-tre kilometer eller noe sånt, kanskje?
<jo-erlend> når jeg tenker over det, er det helt naturlig at jeg hørte det. Jeg hører jo smellene fra operaen så godt som bare det... Er ikke mer enn noen uker siden jeg sa det  her, at det hørtes ut som at det hadde brutt ut krig.
<Darkfd> Lyd fra luftlinje og lyd gjennom by. Da har det smelt noe helt...
<Darkfd> Bra at han ikke var millitær. Mene hva man vil om krigene, men de som er der nede trenger ikke  skjeve øyne når de kommer hjem. De har nok å tenke på.
<jo-erlend> en glassmester på nrk isted fortalte at han måtte bytte glass nede ved oslo s. Det er nokså langt unna. Mange hundre meter.
<Malin_> ja. det har ikke vært noen så kraftig eksplosjon i Oslo siden en båt full av ammunisjon osv ble sprengt under krigen. Såvidt jeg veit altså
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-23
<Malin_> Jeg tenkte det kanskje var noe ugress/kunstgjødselsbombe eller noe, med tanke på hvor kraftig den var
<Malin_> men tja, jeg har jo vært klar over hvor enkelt det er å gjøre alt dette som har skjedd, desverre :S
<Malin_> skummelt
<Darkfd> Kunstgjødlse  er overaskende kraftig, spesielt med stor bil.
<jo-erlend> da jeg startet med bbs på åttitallet så kunne man laste ned bøker med oppskrifter på massevis av forskjellig sånt. Med internet er den informasjonen veldig enkelt tilgjengelig.
<Malin_> ja...
<Malin_> men hvor enkelt er det ikke å lamme en god del her i Norge, og kanskje andre land
<Malin_> Har jo sagt til folk at det i grunn ikke er vanskelig å sprenge storting, regjeringsbygg osv.
<jo-erlend> alle frie land. Frihet er skjørt.
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> det er vel kanskje noe man må leve med
<Darkfd> Frihet har ingen alternativ
<Malin_> nei
<Malin_> sprøtt at norge er hovedsak på cnn og sky news
<Malin_> så ikke ut som bbc world er her
<Malin_> jeg er nå
<Malin_> åj, sorry, nå deler jeg jo opp setningene sånn....
<jo-erlend> håper bare at de får med seg at vi ikke har tenkt til å henrette fyren...
<jo-erlend> i statene hadde hans dager vært talte.
<Darkfd> Jeg tenkte at når den/de skyldige er i fengsel etter rettssaken, og Norge er fremdeles fritt, så kanskje folk i andre land våkner litt. Man trenger ikke hemmlige fengsel for å gjøre politiarbeid.
<Malin_> ja, om man regner dette som en krigshandling, så er det såvidt jeg veit, om det ikke er endra da. Dødsstraff i Norge i krigstid. Det beste er vel å få skyldige fengslet med sikring og alt sånt
<jo-erlend> det er ikke en krigshandling.
<Malin_> men syntes det der på Utøya er sykest
<jo-erlend> utvilsomt.
<Malin_> nei,  det er vel ikke det
<Malin_> det er jo en terrorhandling i alle fall. Krigshandling er det vel kanskje kun om det var en annen nasjonalstat bak
<Malin_> i såfall faller det jo vekk, det med dødsstraff
<Darkfd> Quisling var ett særtilfelle.   Ja, å angripe ungdom er vanskelig å forstå
<Malin_> ja, men nå var det ikke bare Quisling som ble dømt til døden etter det de gjorde i Norge under krigen.
<Darkfd> Nei, men det var fremdeles en vanskelig tid med en helt annen stemning.
<jo-erlend> ja... Jeg kan forstå at du er sinna på regjeringen fra tid til annen og hvis du først skal smelle av en bombe, så er det kanskje et ... forståelig sted å gjøre det. Men å fly rundt og skyte etter barn og ungdom som er på sommerleir? Det klarer jeg ikke å følge tråden i engang.
<Darkfd> Politikk til side. Jeg er glad politikerene opptrer fattet.
<Darkfd> Eller jeg er glad hele systemet fungerer.
<jo-erlend> veldig. Og at systemene ser ut til å fungere godt.
<jo-erlend> jeg skulle gjerne ha visst hvordan han ble tatt så raskt.
<jo-erlend> fant de han på utøya, eller...?
<Malin_> Darkfd, ja, der må jeg si meg enig med deg. Hadde det vært i USA med forrige president der, hadde det vel vært regne cowboytendenser der
<Malin_> han som er på grepet er pågrepet på Utøya
<Malin_> lurer veldig på hvordan det gikk for seg. Kanskje han gikk tom for ammo
<Malin_> det siste var noe jeg spekulerte i nå
<Malin_> for sånn ellers bruker de jo gjerne å skyte seg selv til slutt har jeg inntrykk av
<Malin_> Jeg syntes det er så sykt å skyte rundt på folk :S grøss
<Malin_> :S
<jo-erlend> det er helt vanvittig, i ordets rette forstand.
<Malin_> ja...
<Malin_> altså, jeg veit ikke om jeg kommer til å klare å spille noe skytespill igjen jeg nå
<Malin_> selv om det er noe helt annet
<Malin_> ble stoppet av væpna politi på vei ut av oslofjordtunellen i sted også, på Drøbaksida. Hm.. sa jeg kanskje det?
<Malin_> uff, får ikke puste normalt jeg, når det er sånn her
<Darkfd> Jer er usikker på tidslinjen. Bomben gikk 15.20?  Hvor lang tid tar det å kjøre til utøya?  Og hvortid ble han pågrepet?
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, mobiltelefon. Trådløst internet. Det er ingen selvfølge at han var i nærheten da det smalt.
<Malin_> er nok lett å ordne bomber som kan utløses via mobiltelefon, etc, uten at jeg aner helt hvordan. Men ser ikke på det som umulig
<jo-erlend> det finnes hyllevare for å skru på strømmen på hytta vha mobiltelefon, for eksempel. Alt du trenger, er å koble sammen to ledninger.
<Malin_> nettopp
<Darkfd> Syns jeg leste at noen så en falsk politimann i sentrum.
<Malin_> ja, jeg har hørt det på radio også
<jo-erlend> for ikke å snakke om nedtelling.. Det finnes et utall måter å forsinke en detonasjon på.
<Malin_> javisst
<Malin_> men jeg skjønner ikke helt det på Utøya jeg altså
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, ja, han hadde blitt sett i sentrum, men jeg vet ikke når.
<Malin_> om det er eksplosiver der ute og stoltenberg skulle dit i morgen tidlig
<Malin_> han må vel ha visst at stoltenberg ikke ville komme dit dagen etter, om han startet å skyte rundt seg i  dag :S
<Malin_> virker jo snålt
<jo-erlend> han jobbet med å dyrke grønnsaker, men hadde automatiske våpen og bomber hjemme. Det kan bli utfordrende å virkelig forstå den fyrens tanker.
<jo-erlend> men han hadde jo flere bomber, såvidt jeg har forstår. De har vel i hvertfall funnet én til.
<Darkfd> Ja, på utøya. Skjønner ikke den jeg heller
<Malin_> jo-erlend, driver du med grønnsaker har man jo også lett tilgang på kunstgjødsel, etc ;) men det kan en jo få tak i på plantasjen også
<Darkfd> Og våpen er det nok av. Forsvaret mangler en haug med våpen som er savner.
<jo-erlend> mengder av våpen også ja. Men maskinvåpen er sjeldnere. Men... Et skytevåpen som finnes, finnes for at det skal være potensielt drepende.
<Darkfd> En fra freakforum som har tatt bilder  http://atle.no/?p=1323
<Darkfd> De er ikke for sterk
<jo-erlend> bilder av hva da?
<Darkfd> regjeringskvartalet
<jo-erlend> tanken slo meg, men jeg slo den bort.
<Darkfd> jo-erlend, http://freak.no/forum/showthread.php?t=193058&page=67      se post 1330
<jo-erlend> mhm..
<Darkfd> troverdig?
<jo-erlend> det er ikke jeg i stand til å bedømme.
<jo-erlend> men jeg kjenner området der veldig godt og når jeg ser hvor langt unna eksplosjonen har hatt konsekvenser, så ... jeg har ingen grunn til å si at det ikke er sant.
<jo-erlend> åjøss... Jeg hadde ikke sjekket mailen. Der har det skjedd ting.
<Darkfd> Å herregud! Alex jones er allerede på saken. Tror jeg skal holde meg unna utenlandske podcast i noen uker.
<jo-erlend> det aner jeg ikke hvem er.
<Darkfd> Ikke finn ut heller.
<jo-erlend> lurer på hva det er som foregår med nettet her gitt... 4 sekunder ping, men jeg finner ikke ut hvorfor.
<Darkfd> Er nok trafikk ikveld. Mye youtube
<jo-erlend> virker som at det blir radikalt bedre når jeg kutter ut streamen fra nrk... Lurer på om det kan være nettverkskortet.
<jo-erlend> herr og fru Behring Breivik må ha sin livs verste natt.
<Darkfd> De sitter nok med flere selvmords vakter.
<Darkfd> nrk streamen her er veldig klar
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg har høy ping på lokalnettet. Men jeg har hatt problemer med dette nettverkskortet før, så...
<jo-erlend> lurer på om det er noen buffere som blir fulle. Og det virker sannsynlig ettersom det blir bra en stund etter at jeg kutter ut streamen.
<jo-erlend> men jeg har fått min dose nrk for i kveld uansett, så det er ikke så rarlig.
<jo-erlend> farlig.
<jo-erlend> prøv å lese aftenposten.no nedenfra og opp....
<jo-erlend> sprøtt... Det siver bare ikke inn. Derfor tror jeg at jeg like gjerne skal gå og legge meg.
<Darkfd> setter perspektiv
<jo-erlend> de snakker om "flere titalls døde" nå.
<Darkfd> Tenkte at det sikker var noen som ikke klarte å svømme over når jeg leste om hvor forvirret ungdommen var.
<Darkfd> 80!!!!!
<Darkfd> politi pressekonferanse live nå
<Darkfd> 80 drepte på utøya
<Malin_> ja.. det er jo sykt, og det er minst 80 :|
<Malin_> :S
<Malin_> grøss
<Malin_> en jeg var bekymret for var visst ikke på Utøya i år
<Malin_> men jeg kjenner jo folk som kjenner folk som er der
<Malin_> :S
<Malin_> får jeg noen gang sove i natt mon tro
<Darkfd> Dette var så langt over alt..
<Darkfd> og det er ikke ferdig enda
<Malin_> nei :S hm.. ante meg at 10 stykker var få, ,med tanke på hva øyenvitner rapporterte osv.
<Malin_> jeg er redd tallet kan bli enda høyere :S
<Malin_> Darkfd, ja, er nok noen som kan ha dødd av drukning, etc. Det er langt å svømme + kaldt vann. nedkjøling :S
<Malin_> sukk
<Malin_> :(
<jo-erlend> nja,... Er det så kaldt i vannet nå, tror du? Jeg håper ikke det er sånn.
<Darkfd> Nei, men det er tungt nok å svømme med klær uten panikk. Det er unger for faen. 16 er ikke voksen.
<Darkfd> Jeg prøver å legge meg mens hodet er trøtt.
<Darkfd> snakkes
<jo-erlend> mhm. god natt. Jeg har en rørlegger som kommer her i morgen, så jeg bør sove jeg også. Merkelig det der, hvordan avløpet på badet fortsatt er tett etter at noe sånt har skjedd.
<jo-erlend> så var det altså en ferper... Jeg kan ikke si at jeg ble altfor overrasket. Det partiet der skremmer meg mer enn noe annet i landet.
<[ZyteX]> jo-erlend: hvor står det?
<jo-erlend> i dokumentene han har skrevet.
<jo-erlend> det verste er at det ikke er i nærheten av det mest ekstreme jeg har lest, selvom han ikke akkurat er moderat.
<jo-erlend> men han skriver jo at han har jobbet i fremskrittspartiet og fremskrittspartiets ungdom i 6-7 år eller om det var mer og han skriver at han synes frp ikke er sterke nok i fordømmelsen av muslimer, etc.
<[ZyteX]> har du link?
<jo-erlend> er endel her. http://www.document.no/anders-behring-breivik/
<[ZyteX]> hmm.. til Frp's forsvar så sluttet han fordi de ikke var ekstreme nok virker det som..?
<jo-erlend> ja, men jeg har heller aldri ment at partiet ville stå bak noe sånt. Det jeg har vært redd for er at den ekstreme retorikken kan bli tatt mye lenger av en gælning.
<jo-erlend> politiet har pressekonferanse nå.
<jo-erlend> http://straumv.nrk.no/nrk_tv_direkte_nrk1_h
<Mogget> Er det kun jeg som finner fargen på den knappen/baren i alle vinduer litt for lik bakgrunn så man sliter med å finne den?
<hjd> Mogget: hvilken knapp i hvilke vinduer?
<Mogget> swr we vell egentlig ikke en knapp, men en bar som det heter på engelsk og jeg mener den baren som du bruker når du skal dra et vindu opp/ned eller sideveis
<Mogget> det heter vell*
<Sakarias> Mogget: tror skjermskudd er tingen
<Mogget> ok, gi meg noen sekunder
<Mogget> noen som har et alternativ til bildr.no? jeg får lastet opp, men når jeg skal sjekke linken så kommer det ikke noe bilde
<hjd> Mogget: har ikke brukt den, men http://0o2471.net/ . Ellers er det vel 13 på dusinet av opplastingssider...
<Kagee> når i alle dager kunne man begynne å lime inn youtubeurls i vlc-nettverksboksen?
<Stockholm_Angel> Is there an #ubuntu-no offtopic channel
<Simira> no
<Trond--> Stockholm_Angel, why would you need that?
<Trond--> Stockholm_Angel, there is off-topic channel for this server, #defocus.
<Simira> Stockholm_Angel: we're not bothered by too much traffic here either, so short ot's are normally not a problem
<hjd> Stockholm_Angel: I think there is an #ubuntu-offtopic though...
<Stockholm_Angel> hjd: May i offer my sincerest condolences for the 100 dead
<Stockholm_Angel> What is Norway going to do about right wing extreamism?
<Darkfd> There is no right wing extremist group that have done anything. Only one guy is guilty as far we know, so he will be brought to trail. And that's it.
<jo-erlend> Stockholm_Angel, if you're going to fight right-wing extremism, then you're going to loose. If you want to fight left-wing extremism, then you are going to loose. If you're going to fight religious extremism, then you're going to loose. If you want to win, then what you must fight is extremism.
<jo-erlend> my decision is that I am going to fight my urge to exceed other peoples extremism. It may be difficult, but I think I'll be able to learn. I have been able to stop interrupting people, for instance. I was really bad at that when I was younger. But when people use extreme rhetoric, then I'm going to tell them that I don't accept it. But if you're angry at a drop of water, try shooting a bullet at the sea and see how much damage you do
<jo-erlend>  to it.
<jo-erlend> Darkfd, there is the potential BoF group though. There is a lot of general extremism out there, or extremism in the making.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-24
<jo-erlend> har ikke helt sansen for at den tullingen blir ikonisert av den bildebruken de driver med. Jeg ser ansiktet hans overalt. Hva er målet med det? Skjønner ikke hvorfor de største drittsekkene alltid får mest oppmerksomhet.
<xt> du ga han akkurat meir mersemd. PÃ¥ ein OT-kanal.
<jo-erlend> xt, det har du rett i.
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-16
<RoyK> malin: merkelig...
<RoyK> malin: har da brukt unicode ganske lenge nå
<geirha> kanskje du hadde screenen oppe i en ikke-unicodifisert terminal da du skrev den?
<RoyK> nope
<RoyK> samme terminal og laptop som jeg er på nå
<RoyK> hm... jeg har en server her som har mista noen disker, ingen fare - jeg har vært heldig - tre av fire disker i RAID-5 lever, og den døde ble erstattet. Ting ser nå sånn ut http://paste.ubuntu.com/1094469/ etter at jeg la til 2 spares i raid-5-settet og brukte den ene til å utvide til raid-6. men... jeg får melding fra mdadm monitoring om at en disk er død på rot-speilet, noe den er, men den vil ikke erstattes - hvordan kan jeg fjerne en ukjent disk fr
<Simira> hm, kanskje noen her vet om ok gratis tjenester for e-postlister? (50-100 brukere)
<xt> http://librelist.com/ kanskje ? men ingen personlig erforing
<RoyK> Simira: ellers er det jo ikke så vanskelig å sette opp mailman eller sympa eller noe
<RoyK> kjekt å jobbe rett ved ei god sykkelsjappe, men kan kanskje bli dyrt i lengden...
<Simira> RoyK: det er på jobb, jeg skal ikke ha noe driftansvar her, og alt er windows på HQ i Brisbane uansett
<RoyK> oki
<taoseeker> hei  malin
<taoseeker> er roy der også?
 * RoyK lurer på hva det er med enkelte - dumpe inn og spørre etter en og annen og så *poff* ut igjen
<hjd> Noen som var på den sommerfesten tidligere i måneden? Jeg tenkte vi kanskje burde skrive noe om den på ubuntu.no
 * RoyK var ikke på sommerfesten, fordi en eller annen fjomp hadde kommet fram til at alle har ferie på samme tidspunkt, og derfor var det greit å ha festen på en onsdag
<malin> hvem var taoseeker?
<RoyK> aner ikke...
<RoyK> kanskje han var innom da vi satt og tasta her om dagen
<RoyK> (innom på irc)
<malin> aha
<malin> men tja, ser ut som han har logget p???g ut igjen relativt kort
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-17
<RoyK> Morning has broooooooookeeeeeeeeeeen!
<hjd> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ Steam og Left for Dead 2 fungerer på Ubuntu! :)
<hjd> Gleder meg til det blir tilgjengelig for vanlige folk.
<malin> skal bli artig det ja. Håper en del eldre spill portes også
<RoyK> hrmf - er det ingen som bruker ubuntu til KVM på flere noder?
<RoyK> finner ikke en dritt, jeg
<malin> RoyK: noen må jo være den første? :)
<RoyK> hrmf
<malin> RoyK: har du testet crashplan noe mer? eller var det like tregt hele tiden?
<xt> RoyK: jo, eg!
<RoyK> xt: bruker du sanlock eller noe tilsvarende?
<xt> not at this moment
<RoyK> xt: og hva bruker du til lagring av VM-ene? nfs? gfs2? ocfs2?
<xt> lvm, og litt nfs
<xt> ovirt (RHEV) bruker sanlock
<RoyK> har satt opp ocfs2 her og det ser ut til å virke greit
<RoyK> ovirt kjenner jeg også, men ville helst prøve å sette opp noe ubuntuisk
<xt> ocfs2 på ubuntu?
<RoyK> ja
<xt> fungerer greit? eg vurderte det, men kom fram til at lvm er lettare for meg
<xt> lettare å få bra performance med lvm, trur eg
<RoyK> litt mer fleksibelt å kunne la virt-manager lage images sjøl
<RoyK> og ocfs2 skal visst har rimelig god ytelse
<xt> det kan du også med lvm
<RoyK> hm... kan du?
<xt> since day 1
<RoyK> uansett - jeg trenger sanlock
<RoyK> kan ikke risikere at en vm startes på to noder samtidig
<xt> libvirt har støtte for sanlock, du kan bruke sanlock uten ocfs2
<xt> trenger bare "noe" shared.. delt nfs feks
<xt> men om du alt har ocfs2 kan du jo ha sanlock på den og likevel bruke lvm til disk
<RoyK> ja, men, kommenter ut lock_manager = "sanlock" fra /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf og
<RoyK> 2012-07-17 11:11:01.837+0000: 11825: error : virLockManagerPluginNew:147 : Plugin /usr/lib/libvirt/lock-driver/sanlock.so not accessible: No such file or directory
<RoyK> xt: har ikke noe imot å bruke ocfs2 om det virker
<RoyK> xt: men jeg har litt imot å bruke noe som helst uten noe låsing
<xt> ok, så sanlock fungerer ikkje på buntu?
<RoyK> det er et ppa for sanlock
<RoyK> men libvirt ser ikke ut til å ha den modulen
<RoyK> så da må jeg i tilfelle bygge den sjøl
<xt> ok, upstream har det jo
<xt> men er vel litt typisk ubuntu å ikkje bygge libvirt skikkelig
<xt> sei frå kva du finn ut, er interessert
<RoyK> ja, buggen med at sanlock mangla, ble regga lenge før 12.04 ble frosset
<RoyK> må bare finne noen disker, så prøver jeg med CentOS først
<RoyK> har maila han som har PPA-et med sanlock og spurt om han har noe - kan jo hende jeg hører noe derfra
 * RoyK tester pxe-installasjon av win7 på kvm...
<xt> pxe windows!?
<RoyK> oh yes  :D
<RoyK> må teste litt her...
<RoyK> finnes visst virtio-drivere for windows også
<xt> Jau, det hjelper veldig
<xt> spesielt for IO
<RoyK> hm... spice ser interessant ut
<RoyK> ...helt til jeg ser at det er GPLv2, og at det dermed vil være klin umulig å få inn på ei nettfjøl fra Apple :(
 * RoyK HAAAAAATER GPL-forbudet til Apple
<xt> Ja, spice er rått. har testa det
<xt> finst ein proof of concept på android, trur eg
<xt> men ikkje noko som virkar
<xt> men fungerer veldig bra både frå windows og linux
<geirha> Hva er det egentlig Apple ikke liker med GPL 2/3?
<xt> appstore-license er vel inkompatibel med gpl i korte trekk
<xt> GPL setter visse krav til distribusjon som dei ikkje følger
<RoyK> xt: huh?
<RoyK> xt: det Apple sier, er vel at de ikke kan kvalitetskontrollere ?GPL ?
<xt> kva apple seier er vel ikkje så nøye
<xt> dei har ToS setter ytterlige begrensninger enn kva som er lov i følge GPL
<xt> dette ifølge FSF
<RoyK> http://www.fsf.org/news/2010-05-app-store-compliance
<RoyK> ja, fant det
<RoyK> apple er seriøst fulle av dritt - sier jeg og taster fra en mac (os x er greit, ios er *ikke* greit)
<xt> burde boikotte, ja
<geirha> Men det er noe styr med osx også. De vil ikke ha med bash4 fordi den bruker en nyere GPL
<RoyK> bruker jo bare gpl3
<RoyK> ...og den er jo ikke spesielt mye strenger enn gpl2
<RoyK> eller har jeg misforstått noe her?
<xt> er litt verre, jo
<xt> spesielt med omsyn til patent
<xt> og apple er jo kjent for å vere chill på det området :)
<RoyK> nei - ut i det fri! sykle en tur...
<Solskogen> RoyK: jo.
<Solskogen> GPLv3 er sinnsvakt mye strengere
<amaurea> Hei! Etter en oppdatering har jeg fått problemer med lyden i wine. ALSA klager over at den ikke klarer å åpne libasound_module_conf_pulse.so. Dette er på 64-bits ubuntu 12.04.
<amaurea> Jeg har søkt etter dette på nettet, og det ser ut til å være et problem flere andre har hatt. Det blir foreslått å løse det ved å innstallere libasound2-plugins, men de har jeg allerede. Det skal også nevnes at libasound_module_conf_pulse.so ligger på systemet, men kanskje wine ikke finner den fordi den er 64 bits?
<amaurea> Jeg ser at en debian-bruker fikk løst problemet ved å innstallere lib32asound2-plugins, men den ser ikke ut til å eksistere i ubuntu-repositoriet
<hjd> Har du sjekket om du har den filen? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libasound_module_conf_pulse.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any)
<hjd> Dvs, er problemet at du ikke har den eller at wine ikke finner den?
<hjd> Åja, du sa du har den ja.
<amaurea> Ja, men jeg trenger begge versjonene
<amaurea> både 64 og 32 bits
<amaurea> jeg ser faktisk at pakken lib32asound2-plugins ser ut til å være i dpkg -l, men når jeg prøver å innstallere den eksisterer den ikke likevel :/
<amaurea> vel, faktisk viser ikke dpkg hele navnet, så kanskje den heter noe litt lengre
<amaurea> hjd: er det noen genell måte å innstallere 32-bit versjonen av en pakke på?
<amaurea> hadde vært kjekt med noe ala apt-get install --32bit foo
<hjd> Jeg vet ikke om det er mulig. Jeg har ikke hatt behov for å gjøre noe slikt hittil. :)
<amaurea> Hm.. Det kan hende dette kan løses ved å fjerne pulse helt. Men det noe herk - pulse har tentaklene sine dypt filtrert inn i mye rart
<amaurea> Men det er jo utrolig at 32-bits ALSA-programmer ikke lenger skal fungere på ubuntu
<sigurdga> så det ble postet noe på Ubuntu Weekly News i dag om "fem måter å IKKE fikse lydproblemene på" ;)
<sigurdga> kanskje verdt å ta en titt?
 * amaurea leser
<amaurea> Jeg ser at de ikke anbefaler å fjerne pulse i alle fall
<sigurdga> ja. de lydproblemene jeg har hatt har jeg klart å vri meg rundt uten å fjerne pulse
<sigurdga> men nå er ikke jeg ekspert, jeg har bare akkurat såvidt fått til det jeg har fått til
<sigurdga> skulle gjerne visst om noen har klart å få lyd ut av wimp gjennom wine (når lyd i wine virker fra før)
<amaurea> denne her høres jo veldig enkel ut å fikse da. Jeg vet akkurat hvilken fil jeg trenger og hvor den skal. Men den filen er ikke tilgjengelig i noen pakker lenger. Og det er det som virker så rart: Dette må da være et problem som mange tusen andre har også, hvis det virkelig er at 32-bits ALSA-programmer ikke kan lage lyd lenger
<amaurea> Og dette fungerte for ikke så lenge siden heller
<amaurea> kanskje problemet er at wine/ALSA (hvem det nå er av dem som har kontrollen over dette) tror den skal lete etter denne filen i første omgang?
<amaurea> sigurdga: virker lyd i wine for deg nå?
<amaurea> på et 64-bits system?
<sigurdga> ja
<amaurea> hm..
<sigurdga> på laptopen har alt bare virket av seg selv
<sigurdga> (bortsett fra wimp, da)
<amaurea> Hva sier locate libasound_module_conf_pulse.so?
<sigurdga> på mediaboksen var det litt mer knot
<sigurdga> amaurea: locate libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<sigurdga> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<sigurdga> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<amaurea> aha, så du har begge to!
<sigurdga> to treff, ja
<amaurea> men hvor i all verden fikk du i386-filen fra?
<sigurdga> aner ikke. men noen ganger dukker det opp dobbelt
<amaurea> jeg har bare en av de filene, og det er det som er problemet
<amaurea> jeg trenger den øverste av dem
<hjd> "dkpg -S filsti" vil si hvilken pakke den hører til
<amaurea> sigurdga: hadde du giddet å kjøre dpkg -S /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so?
<sigurdga> amaurea: husker du kommandoen for å vite hvor den kommer fra? (dere har sikkert snakket om det tidligere?)
<sigurdga> amaurea: libasound2-plugins:i386: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
<amaurea> hm. hva betyr :i386 der?
<sigurdga> ser ut som noe på maskina mi er forvirra og vil ha i386-pakker
<amaurea> neida, det er bra at den vil ha begge deler
<hjd> Jeg er ikke helt sikker på hvordan det funker, men pakkenavn som slutter på ":i386" skal være 32bits pakker som fungerer på 64bit.
<hjd> Jeg kjenner ikke detaljene, men jeg tror det var nytt med 12.04.
 * amaurea fant noen dependency-problemer som ser ut til å kunne være årsaken her
<hjd> unmet dependencies?
<sigurdga> hjd: jeg ville ikke satset så veldig mye på at "funker" er med i regnestykket ;)
<hjd> sigurdga: "skal være" ;)
<amaurea> Ok, fikk fjerna dependency-problemet, men jeg har allerede nyeste versjon av libasound2-plugins
<amaurea> Aha: jeg putta :i386 bak, og da gjorde den noe
<hjd> :)
<sigurdga> kjekt
<amaurea> Hvis det er en generell mekanisme man kan bruke, så er jo det veldig kjekt
<sigurdga> jeg fikk hetta første gang jeg så i386 bak der
<sigurdga> trodde det var så ille som du fort ender opp med i yum på fedora… plutselig har noe slått seg vrangt, og så har du dobbelt opp av det meste og full disk :p
<amaurea> ting slo seg litt vrange nå. Den begynte å innstallere mye rart, men ga opp halvveis
<hjd> Feilmelding eller noe?
<amaurea> ting avhenger av ting som ikke eksisterer
<amaurea> vent litt
<amaurea> Det var rart
<amaurea> andre gang jeg gjorde den samme kommandoen fungerte det
<amaurea> jaja
<amaurea> nå har jeg lyd i wine! :D
<hjd> SÃ¥ bra :)
<amaurea> Da lærte jeg noe nyttig i dag også, da, nemlig :i386
<hjd> Hvis det å bidra med å teste iso-filer en gang hver 14ende dag for å sjekke at Ubuntu fungerer som det skal høres interessant ut, ta en titt på http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/07/testing-in-cadence.html
<hjd> Spesielt hvis noen har powerpc eller annen mindre utbredt maskinvare
<sigurdga> æsj, akkurat til hardware-testing er det litt kjedelig med lenovo ;)
<sigurdga> kan liksom ikke bidra så mye når du vet det sitter minst femti kjerneutviklere med samme hardwaren
<hjd> På den annen side er det kjekt å vite at hvis det dukker opp bugs, vil det sannsynligvis også irritere folk som er i stand til å fikse dem :p
<hjd> Men jo, jeg ser poenget ditt.
 * RoyK føler seg helt pudding etter 37km på sykkelen
<xt> svakt!
<RoyK> den mila rundt nøklevann er ganske drøy...
<RoyK> nesten verre den enn turen opp til ullevålseter
<RoyK> xt: sykla mye siste året? ;)
<xt> Ikkje så mykje i år, mykje i fjor :)
<RoyK> 85 mil i år så langt, null i fjor
<RoyK> :P
<xt> 1300mil i fjor
<RoyK> 1300 *mil*?
<xt> 13kkm
<xt> indeed.
<RoyK> eller 24 ganger trondheim-oslo?
 * RoyK lurer på hvordan xt klarte å få tid til det...
<xt> bare å sykle fort, langt og ofte
 * RoyK er skeptisk
<RoyK> menmen - hvorfor ikke noe i år?
<hjd> og sove i helgene? :p
<xt> har sykla litt i år og, men mykje midnre i forhold. Kyssesjuke
<hjd> Hvor langt blir det om dagen, i tid og avstand?
<RoyK> xt: er det landevei det går i?
<xt> med så mange mil? Selvfølgelig :)
 * RoyK skulle gjerne hatt en fin landeveissykkel sånn at han kunne solgt den og kjøpt seg en stram og snerten fulldempa stisykkel
<RoyK> eller: Jeg synes landevei er bedrøvelig
<RoyK> men for all del - trening er trening
<RoyK> synes bare det er litt mer gøy når man må bruke ørlittegranne mer enn beina for å kontrollere framdrifta ;)
<RoyK> xt: og... jeg er mosjonist, jeg har ikke sykla på flere år, og har gått ned drøyt 10kg på et halvår samtidig som at jeg har bygd ørlitegranne muskler her og der - så resultane har ikke uteblitt - tror jeg fortsetter å leke meg med sykkelen min, jeg, en http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2011/archive/6000wsd jeg fikk billig i våres ;)
<RoyK>       [===============>.....]  reshape = 79.2% (1548754944/1953514496) finish=1015.9min speed=6639K/sec
<RoyK> det tar litt tid å konvertere til raid-6....
<xt> sjekk at raid-line-cachen er høg
<xt> buffer stripe cache
<RoyK> hvor da?
<xt> ./devices/virtual/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_size
<xt> ./devices/virtual/block/md0/md/stripe_cache_active
<xt> i sys
<xt> sjekk active vs size
<xt> så ser du om du er i taket
<RoyK> nope - var 839 som active med size på 2051
<RoyK> hadde 4x2TB i RAID-5, mista en disk, bytta og kjørte reshape, ok etter 12ish timer, stappa inn to disker til, utvida til raid-6, og nå har den vel i hvert fall gått i to døgn
<RoyK> litt trafikk samtidig nå, både inn og ut, men ikke skremmende mye, prøvde noen timer uten trafikk også, og det gikk ikke veldig mye fortere
<RoyK> finnes det noe sted man kan sjekke kølengde eller tilsvarende for diskene?
<RoyK> lurer litt på den kontrolleren
<xt> ja, søk etter depth i /sys
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1097131/
<RoyK> men det er kanskje max ncq-dybde?
<RoyK> xt: ?
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-18
 * RoyK += 0xc0ffee
<RoyK> ...og da hadde man bestilt seg en liten macbook pro retina med 500GB SSD
<RoyK> tamtitam
<geirha> Til den nette sum av 100 000
<RoyK> ikke mer enn NOK 20k :P
<xt> vart me ikkje enige i går om å boikotte apple?
<sigurdga> tror det er feil forum å skryte i
<sigurdga> du får skryte litt når ubuntu kjører pent, da ;)
<RoyK> xt: nei, du ble enig i å boikotte apple, jeg boikotter enn så lenge iOS
<malin> oi. spotify har støtte for HUD
<malin> utrolig
<Kagee> HUD ?
<malin> Head Up Display
<malin> som er nytt i Ubuntu 12.04
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> spotify følger vel antagelig bare vanlige standarer som hud'et følger
<malin> mulig
<malin> men bra
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-20
<malin> dette er jo ikke rette plassen, men jeg er vel ikke eneste her som bruker win7 til spill
<malin> når jeg er i spill og elelr scroller noe i windows så blir grafikken dratt utover
<malin> blir masse prikker på skjermen
<malin> .
<malin> hm, hvordan kopierer jeg linker inn i putty :S
<Kagee> rightclick iirc
<malin> får ikke høyreklikka...
<malin> og nå får jeg den ikke ut av fullskjerm heller :p
<malin> dette er litt lol
<malin> fikk ut avfullscreen
<malin> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2233/distoredgraphics.png
<malin> ah, der
<malin> bare eksemepel på hva som skjer :)
<RoyK> malin: bytta dekk på sykkelen min :D
<malin> ah :)
<malin> ble det bedre dekk eller noe da?
<malin> jeg har grafikktrøbbel i wintendo jeg... :p
<malin> får prøve å oppgradere til nyeste betadriver og se
<malin> ellers kjørte jeg siste stabile driver
<RoyK> malin: http://kurl.no/7x9h
<RoyK> smooth!
<malin> ok
<malin> :)
<malin> da får jeg teste litt med oppgraderte drivere. har reboota i god gammel windowsstil her :)
<geirha> Ville også sjekket om det skjer etter kaldstart
<geirha> Kan være driveren bare glemmer å nullstille noe, som linux-driveren har endret på
<RoyK> malin: ja, prøv kaldstart som geirha sa
<malin> geirha: mulig, men dette er altså ikke linux
<malin> elelr ah, som linux-driveren har endret i hardwaren?
<malin> det har ikke skjedd enda i alle fall, men så oppgraderte jeg jeg jo også
<RoyK> malin: linux endrer ikke noe i maskinvaren, men det er ikke sikkert alle innstillingene slettes/resettes etter en omstart, så det kan være igjen ting i registere på skjermkortet som forkludrer ting i windoze - en kaldstart vil uansett resette alt
<RoyK> normalt skal en varmstart resette alt, men igjen, verden er ikke perfekt osv
<malin> ah, men da ble jeg litt klokere
<malin> så da kan det jo være der det ligger :)
<malin> så kanskje jeg burde nedgadere til en stabil driver
<RoyK> prøv først kaldstart
<RoyK> så kan du mikke med drivere og sånt etterpå
<malin> men jeg har jo altså allerede oppgradert til en ustabil driver RoyK
<malin> men jeg kan nedgradere til forrige driver som jeg hadde da ting gikk galt
<RoyK> var problemet der før du oppgraderte?
<malin> prøve kaldstart om det skjer igjen
<malin> ja...
<RoyK> prøv kaldstart først, da
<RoyK> så kan du evt nedgradere om du opplever problemer
<malin> men nå er det ikke noe problemer, men driveren er ustabil
<malin> er ingen grunn til å restarte nå...
<RoyK> det er jo en god grunn til å nedgradere ;)
<malin> nettopp
<malin> 1 nedgradere til driveren jeg brukte da ting gikk galt
<malin> om noe skjer igjen, så kaldstart
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-15
<Malinux> noen som har problemer med at når man klikker på hjulet på musa så åpner firefox ikke bare en fane, men ørten faner bortover?
<Malinux> er når man klikker på hjulet på en link for å åpne i en bakgrunnsfane
<Mathias> heldigvis ikke
<Mathias> touchpad?
<Malinux> nei. ekstern mus
<Malinux> om jeg trykker raskt så går det fint, men om jeg holder den nede for lenge så går det ikke så bra
<Malinux> men det er vanskelig da det skal lite til
<IvarB> sikkert en shortcut som er satt til key-down i steden for key-up
<IvarB> typisk feil
<Malinux> som gjør at scrollhjulet fungerer på en annen måte?
<IvarB> når du klikker på hjulet så er det akkurat som hvilken-som-helst annen knapp på musa
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> så kanskje jeg må sjekke hvordan den er konfiguert, for å unngå at jeg får opp 4-5 faner med den samme linken :)
<lolcat> Jeg installerte grafikkdriveren
<lolcat> nå har jeg ikke x lengre
<lolcat> der, men ingen 3d
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-16
<lolcat> RoyK: ?
<Mathias> lolcat: hvilken driver?
<Mathias> slavedriver kanskje
<vlt> morn!
<Mathias> mrn! :D
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-17
<vlt> morn
<lolcat> morn
<lolcat> Gjør fstrim noe fornuftig på snurredisker?
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> se der ja, fikk fstrim til å funke med lvm + kryptering :P
<Mathias> gjorde det for en stund siden men det trengte en reboot :P
<lolcat> imponerende
<lolcat> kryptering med trim trodde jeg faktisk ikke var mulig
<Mathias> gir litt dårligere sikkerhet, men det driter jeg i:P
<lolcat> Mathias: HÅPER DU BRUKER MINS 4 FORSKJELLIGE ALGORITMER
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884991/
<Malinux> kan dette funke fint for å bytte kabinett til serveren min? http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=755469
<Malinux> regner med at jeg får dempet støyen en del
<lolcat> Malinux: trenger du mange disker?
<lolcat> Malinux: SÃ¥ kurrant ut for min del, men jeg ville foretrukket plass til flere disker
<lolcat> Mitt CM Storm lager ingen hørbar lyd, men den er ikke støydempet
<lolcat> Men hvis cpuviften din er en jetmotor hjelper det neppe så mye
<Malinux> jeg skulle gjerne hatt mulighet til å ha flere disker. Foreløpig er det mulig jeg bare kjøper kabinettet for å redusere støy samt gjøre klart for å bytte hovedkort + cpu + ram
<Malinux> ja. det er akkurat det. cpu-vifta går på fullt hele tiden har jeg inntrykk av
<Malinux> men for 2500 ish kan jeg få nytt kabinett (om jeg kjøper kabinettet jeg linket til) + 4GB ram + en amd 6-core-prosessor
<Malinux> syntes prosessoren er temmelig overkill, men er billigste jeg finner som passer hovedkortet jeg fant
<Malinux> tar liksom bare det billigste når det skal være server
<Malinux> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=647334 http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=502745 http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=766049
<Malinux> Powersupply har jeg jo
<Malinux> men ikke allverdens. Husker de i butikken spurte om hva den skulle brues til :) drive en liten server med noen disker sa jeg.
<Malinux> tihi
<Malinux> de var vel redd jeg skulle drive noe hardcore gaming og da var det jo ikke mye strøm
<Malinux> tror den er på under 400 watt
<Malinux> deromkring
<Malinux> aner ikke om vifta som følger med, om den følger med cpu-en der er noe å samle på heller :)
<lolcat> Min har vel 650 eller 750 watt
<Malinux> ok
<lolcat> Aner ikke om det er nødvendig da
<Malinux> kommer an på :)
<Malinux> ser at prosessoren jeg vurderer å kjøpe trekker  65 watt
<Malinux> vet ikke hvor mye en disk trekker
<Malinux> men er vel ikke voldsomt det heller
<Malinux> er nok nok
<lolcat> Eneste jeg vil pirke på er at rammen er idiotisk
<lolcat> den du linket var 95watt
<lolcat> Malinux: hvis hovedkortet støtter det ta ECC ram
<lolcat> Og jeg ville heller kjøpt en 4GB brikke enn 2x2GB
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> aner ikke hvilke hovedkort som støtter ecc
<Malinux> men det er kanskje lurerer ja
<Malinux> lolcat: sånn som denne? http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=445233#extra
<lolcat> laptopen gikk tom for strøm
<lolcat> jeg fikk lyst til å kjøpe samme oppsett
<lolcat> må migrere fra fm1
<lolcat> og aes-ni gjør kryptering raskt
<lolcat> malinux, hvis det er en 4 eller mer gb brikke med ecc så er det nok optimalt
<lolcat> 2x2 er upraktisk for ooograderinger
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> alle hovedkort jeg ser på med amd-støtte har enten ikke støtte for ecc og bufring eller så står det ikke noe
<Malinux> :S
<lolcat> sjekk specs andre steder
<Malinux> det kan jo være noe
<Malinux> her står det at det er ikke-ecc, ecc
<Malinux> http://www.digitalimpuls.no/PC-komponenter/Hovedkort/Socket-AM3/Asus/ASUS-M5A99FX-PRO-R20--Socket-AM3-ATX--SLI-CFX--SATA-6Gb-s--USB-30--UEFI-122580-p0000066750.aspx
<Malinux> så den er litt ambivalent
<lolcat> nei
<lolcat> det er to separate egenskaper
<lolcat> deb støter ecc ninne og ikke-ecc minne
<Malinux> aha, så da støtter den begge deler?
<Malinux> men bør man ha buffret også?
<Malinux> jeg fant jeg fant. blir jo litt mer for et sånt hovedkort, men kanksje like greit.
<Malinux> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=759845#extra
<Malinux> 95watt var det på cpuen og ikke 65 watt som jeg sa i sted
<lolcat> jepp
<lolcat> amd cpuer er tcilsomme
<lolcat> men billig
<Malinux> tvilsomme?
<lolcat> mye strømbruk men ikke tilsvarende ytelseforbedring
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> men hvordan er det å ha en amd-prosessor gående i en server vs en intel?
<lolcat> spiller vel ingen rolle? med mindre den kjører masse greier
<Malinux> ja, ser jo nå at de intelsakene trekler litt mindre
<Malinux> sant. den kommer ikke til å gå på full fart konstant for å si det sånn
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-18
<dr0pix> ey Mathias ?
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-19
<jo-erlend> what?
<jo-erlend> :)
<Mathias> kilowhat?
<Malinux> what skjedde?
<jo-erlend> det var ikke meningen at jeg skulle bli oppet :)
<Malinux> ah
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-21
<RoyK> trl s
<RoyK> ops
<RoyK> tromsø er fint
<hjd> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html Noen har brutt seg inn i Ubuntu Forums og fått takk i brukernavn, passord (ikke klartekst), og epost-adresser. Hvis noen har brukt samme passord på andre tjenester, er det på tide å bytte.
<Mathias> tror ikke jeg har kjørt noen av mine vanlige passord der, og heldigvis har jeg 2-stegsverifisering på ting det går an å ha det på :p
<RoyK> hjd: oops
<RoyK> lurer på hvor mange passord de vil få ut av den der
<RoyK> dictionary attacks er jo ganske effektive
<RoyK> prøv selv med apt-get install john osv
<Malinux> hvordan kan jeg sjekke hvilket brukernavn og passord jeg har brukt der mon tro
<Malinux> så kan jeg i alle fall endre steder der jeg bruker samme
<RoyK> Malinux: om du har et sikkert passord, så bør du være rimelig safe. om passordet ditt er sårbart for dictionary attacks, så er det *ikke* sikkert. se http://xkcd.com/936/
<Malinux> ja, greia er at jeg ikke husker helt hva passordet er, for jeg logger meg ikke inn der så ofte. Derfor hadde det jo vært fint å kunnet prøve. Har dog mistanke om hva det er
<lolcat> RoyK: hvis det er usaltet md5 tar de det vel uansett?
<RoyK> lolcat: du må brute det uansett
<RoyK> lolcat: er ikke noe kjent måte å reversere md5, så vidt jeg vet
<lolcat> Nei, men bruteforce er svinraskt
<RoyK> ikke akkurat
<RoyK> om du har et passord på sju bokstaver, fett
<RoyK> om du har ett på 15-20, ikke fullt så enkelt
<Mathias> om man har et på 25+, jaeh
 * RoyK har normalt passord på rundt 15+
<RoyK> du trenger *rimelig* mye kraft for å brute sånt
<geirha> http://www.md5rainbow.com/b9db2564c1fcde5c2c027b7d49bb164b
<RoyK> og passord som stjeles på denne måten, kjøres normalt gjennom ordlisteangrep og bruteforces ikke
<RoyK> geirha: ja, så den
<lolcat> md5  er ikke trygt, og det tar ikke så lang tid
<Mathias> http://www.md5rainbow.com/3d66909967efbbcada85f6ce5c21dbfb
<lolcat> I denne artikkelen cracket han 1560 md5 hasher som var 15 tegn
<Mathias> var bare et spørsmålstegn lagt på :P
<lolcat> RoyK: tull, hvis den lekkes kommer alle til å bruteforce dem. Og de kan lett bruteforce alle som er kortere enn 15, som statistisk vil være 80-90%
<Mathias> uheldigvis
<RoyK> lolcat: har du sett på hvor lang tid det tar å brute et passord på 14 tegn?
<geirha> Mathias: spørsmålstegn og linjeskift mener du vel
<lolcat> Med gpu og md5? Ikke spessielt lenge
<Mathias> lolcat: 5d50009c77e8fa4ae1fdf90831fc2011
<lolcat> RoyK: 5 måneder så har du fikset det
<RoyK> lolcat: med hvor mye datakraft?
<lolcat> En gpu og en cpu
<RoyK> lolcat: ja, men du skal være rimelig målretta før du gidder
<lolcat> ATI 5660 og AMD Phenom 2 med 4 kjerner
<Mathias> en tesla hadde vel vært hjelpsom
<Mathias> nvidia tesla vel og merke
<lolcat> jeg har gjort det på lekkede databaser for the lulz
<Mathias> ikke bilen :P
<RoyK> lurer på hvordan salta SHA-256 funker
<RoyK> men er det noen som vet om dette er usalta md5? det som er tatt?
<Mathias> er vel noe sikrere :p
<RoyK> ser at ubuntu bruker salta SHA-512
<geirha> sannsynligvis salta, men de var vel nødt til å bruke md5 fordi programvaren ikke takla noe bedre
<RoyK> burde holde ei stund fram til noen klarer å finne en svakhet i SHA
<RoyK> geirha: hva slags programvare var dette?
<geirha> vbulletin
<RoyK> littegranne ironisk at canonical bruker kommersiell programvare til forumet sitt :P
<lolcat> RoyK: de brukte salta sha-512-crypt på fporumet?
<lolcat> det sliter man med å cracke
<geirha> komersiell programvare skrevet i PHP. Lurer på hvordan i all verden noen klarte å "hacke" det.
<geirha> lolcat: gjorde de?
<geirha> Jeg tror RoyK referrerte til /etc/shadow
<lolcat> jeg aner ikke
<lolcat> de burde det
<dr0pix> Hvor går man hvis man vil ha tak i mye meccano greier?
<RoyK> geirha:
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-18
<Aeyoun> Bruker noen GNOME Boxes? eller er alle på VirtalBox?
<IvarB> bruker gamle virtualbox ja
<Aeyoun> Hm. Hva skjedde med VirtualBox i Jessie? Pakkene har sporløst forsvunnet.
<hjd> Aeyoun: Jessie som i testing?
<hjd> Litt usikkert, men hvis du ser på https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/virtualbox så har den blitt fjernet fra testing nylig. Vanligvis pleier meldingene når pakker blir fjernet å inneholde et bugnummer, men det så ikke ut som om denne gjorde det.
<Aeyoun> hjd: som i testing, ja.
<Aeyoun> Jeg fant ikke noen bug eller noe på det heller. Ingen lisensendring fra Oracle heller.
<hjd> Som oftest så er det pga en eller flere RC (release critical) bugs, så det er mulig det er en av de som blir listet som "introduces new bugs"
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hva er feil med kvm?
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-19
<Aeyoun> RoyK: galt? Jeg har en ova-fil fra modern.ie og KVM liker ikke disse.
<Aeyoun> SÃ¥ det eneste som er galt er at VMen jeg har er vendor-locked til VirtualBox.
<Aeyoun> Space Run nå tilgjengelig på Linux. Anbefales varmt! http://store.steampowered.com/app/275670/
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-16
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag :)
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll :)
<Mathias> o/
<UkuleleSolen> Någon som har pejl på å reparera trasiga filsystem?
<Mathias> spør heller spørsmålet, så svarer de som kan :p
<UkuleleSolen> Vet liksom ikke var jag ska begynne. Från en dag till en annan dyker disken inte upp i Nautilus lenger og jag får diverse kryptiska meddelanden när jag pröver å analysere
<Mathias> hvilket filsystem er det på den?
<UkuleleSolen> Ext3, om jeg husker riktig
<Mathias> kjør en fsck på den (unmount den først, så sudo fsck /dev/sdX )
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, då får jag en rar melding (på svensk) : "Försök att läsa block från filsystemet resulterade i en kort läsning vid försök att öppna /dev/sdd
<UkuleleSolen> Kan detta vara en nollängdspartition?"
<Mathias> oh, prøv sdd1
<Mathias> hjelper å spesifisere hvilken partisjon :p
<UkuleleSolen> Fick svaret: "Filen eller katalogen finns inte vid försök att öppna /dev/sdd1
<UkuleleSolen> Kanske en enhet som inte existerar?"
<UkuleleSolen> Vad jag vet är det bara en partition på den
<Mathias> sudo lsblk -o NAME,FSTYPE | pastebinit
<Mathias> du må kanskje installere pastebinit
<Mathias> men den lister disker/partisoner og filsystemtype
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889422/
<Mathias> hmm
<UkuleleSolen> Ja, det er noe som ikke er som det skall.
<Mathias> sier dmesg noe om disken? dmesg | grep /dev/sdd
<UkuleleSolen> Jag är väldigt angelägen om å redde det som er på den...
<UkuleleSolen> dmesg | grep /dev/sdd ger ikke noe som helst
<Mathias> da fant den ikke noe der. hmm
<Mathias> lurer på om det er liv i RoyK, han er harddiskeksperten her
<UkuleleSolen> Alltså, jag är beredd att betala belöning till den som kan hjälpa. Har ganska viktiga saker på denne disken :/
<Mathias> ahh, det kan hende du har en ødelagt superblokk
<UkuleleSolen> Vad innebär det? Att jag är körd?
<Mathias> har du plass til å lagre et bilde av disken? (anbefaler å gjøre det før man begynner å rote mer med disken)
<UkuleleSolen> Behöver man plats för hela disken eller bara innehållet?
<Mathias> hele disken
<UkuleleSolen> I dagsläget tror jag ikke det. Er usikker
<Mathias> ok, går an å fortsette om man vil, men sjansen er der for at man gjør ting verre
<Mathias> sier dumpe2fs -f /dev/sdd noe?
<UkuleleSolen> "Kunde inte hitta giltigt filsystemssuperblock."
<Mathias> mke2fs -n /dev/sdd #den simulerer å lage et nytt filsystem, så vi kan se hvor det bør ligge en backup av superblokken
<UkuleleSolen> "Hittade en gpt-partitionstabell i /dev/sdd
<UkuleleSolen> Fortsätt ändå? (j,n) "
<Mathias> j
<UkuleleSolen> Översättaren är på hugget här :)
<UkuleleSolen> "/dev/sdd används uppenbarligen av systemet; skapar inte ett filsystem här!"
<Mathias> mount | grep /dev/sdd
<Mathias> men nå forsvinner jeg fra nettet en liten stund
<UkuleleSolen> Takk så lenge i alla fall
<RoyK> Mathias: litt liv ;)
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: hvor stor er disken?
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: hvis du ikke finner partisjonen, sånn det ser ut til, så kan det hende noe er virkelig ille - ta en kopi av disken med ddrescue før du gjør noe mer. du trenger en live-greie på usb (eller cd) for å gjøre dette
<UkuleleSolen> Den er 2TB. Men har muligens plats till en backup på en annan disk
<UkuleleSolen> Instellerer ddrescue nå
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> hent ned en live-usb-greie - start på den - kjør ddrescue for å lage et komplett bilde av disken til et annet sted mens disken ikke er i bruk
<RoyK> ikke prøv å reparere noe som er i bruk - det er reneste oppskrifta på å ødelegge ting
<UkuleleSolen> Varken den trasiga disken eller den jag kan kopiere en backup på er systemdisk. Mener du endå att jag behöver köra fra en liveCD?
<RoyK> har du en egen systemdisk?
<RoyK> sda eller noe?
<RoyK> pastebin lsblk
<RoyK> som i "lsblk | pastebinit"
<UkuleleSolen> Systemet ligger på en egen disk ja.
<RoyK> og "mount | psatebinit"
<RoyK> det er bra
<UkuleleSolen> Listan är ikke så ryddig som den var tidigare. Kopplade ur alla extra diskar . Men kopplade in dom igen.
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889820/
<UkuleleSolen> Den heter SDG
<RoyK> sdg er vel en minnepinne?
<UkuleleSolen> Tog ur disken och satte den i en docka.
<RoyK> bare sdc som er på 2TB her
<UkuleleSolen> Var det kanske dumt?
<RoyK> uten omstart?
<RoyK> kanskje greit å prøve en omstart...
<UkuleleSolen> ska jag koppla in disken på "traditionellt vis" innan?
<RoyK> det kan du godt - bare kommenter den ut fra /etc/fstab
<RoyK> eller
<RoyK> ta ned maskinen - poweroff
<RoyK> men før det, fjern den fra fstab
<RoyK> så tar du ned maskina
<RoyK> så kobler du den inn på sata og starter igjen - så kan du pastebinne lsblk igjen
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, är tillbaka snart
<UkuleleSolen> Tilbake
<UkuleleSolen> Vilket kommando var det jag skulle skriva igen?
<Mathias> RoyK: ^
<Mathias> lsblk
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889902/
<RoyK> ingen 2TB-disk der som ikke er montert
<RoyK> har du backup?
<UkuleleSolen> Den heter sde nå. Önskar jag haft backup på dette :/
<RoyK> pastebin "smarctl -i /dev/sde"
<RoyK> sde ser ut som en minnepinne, ikke en disk, men smartctl vil fortelle
<RoyK> smartctl, ikke smarctl
<AndyOslo> Jeg hadde en HDD som hadde en tendens til å dukke opp som sr0, det var en hdd som tidligere hadde sitti i et USB kabinett
<RoyK> AndyOslo: disker dukker ikke opp som sr0 med mindre du har gjort noe jævlig rart
<AndyOslo> Hadde ikke toucha disken før jeg pelte den ut av USB kabinettet
<AndyOslo> Husker ikke hva jeg gjorde, men nå heter den sd etellerannet :)
<UkuleleSolen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889962/
<RoyK> høres veldig rart ut - forskjellig identifikasjon for cdrom-greier og disker
<AndyOslo> UkuleleSolen: Det er i alle fall en 2 TB disk
<UkuleleSolen> Ja
<RoyK> AndyOslo: joda, men se på rapportert størrelse
<RoyK> 137GB - UkuleleSolen - er denne PC-en *veldig* gammel?
<AndyOslo> Mangler vell rundt 630 GB ja
<UkuleleSolen> På sin höjd 1 år sedan jag köpte den
<RoyK> AndyOslo: mangler 1800GB
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: disken er sansynligvis død
<AndyOslo> Faen, begynner å bli sliten, selvsagt er det rundt 1800 GB ja
<UkuleleSolen> Så till vida jag inte råkat läsa eller skriva fel enhetsnamn - ÄR den på 2TB
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: antar at diverse firmaer som ibas.no kan gjenopprette dataene for NOK 8000 eller så - noen er billigere - men det blir ikke billig
<UkuleleSolen> Är det så illa?
<RoyK> ser sånn ut
<RoyK> det kan være en grilla kontroller
<RoyK> så hvis du har en disk av samme modell, kan du prøve å kryssbytte kontrollerkortet
<RoyK> vet ikke om det hjelper, da
<UkuleleSolen> Det är inte första gången en Seagate-disk haverarat för mig. Att jag skulle ha en likadan är inte troligt
<RoyK> alle disker dør
<RoyK> uansett fabrikat
<AndyOslo> Ja, stemmer det, spørsmålet er bare når de havarerer
<RoyK> jeg har jobba med lagring i 15 år eller noe og ja, det er litt forskjell på ting, men silisiumen vil tilbake til fjellet
<UkuleleSolen> Blir aldrig mer Seagate för mig. Fast vad hjälper det mig nu? :(
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: bruk RAID! og ta backup av raidet - gjerne minst to steder
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: da lærte du i hvert fall litt i dag
<AndyOslo> Hvis du har plass nok i kabinettet, så vil jeg foreslå RAID
<AndyOslo> Kjøpe 5-6 like disker og sette de opp i RAID 6
<RoyK> AndyOslo: hvis du ikke har plass til nok disker til RAID i kabinettet, kjøp nytt kabinett og nok kontrollere
<UkuleleSolen> Lurer på å köpa någon form för NAS eller liknande
<RoyK> AndyOslo: og ikke kjøp samme fabrikat, ikke samme serie, kjøp litt ymse, og pass på at alt støtter ERC
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: ikke noe poeng - det er bare små linux-maskiner med utdatert mdadm og utdatert kjerne - bedre å gjøre det sjøl
<AndyOslo> Ja, Raidet mitt består av 3 Seagate og 2 WD
<UkuleleSolen> Ok, men konklusjonen här är att den bör lämnas in för att eventuellt något ska räddas?
<RoyK> AndyOslo: med mindre noen har rydda på kontoret mitt i sommer og så fremt du oppfører deg, har jeg en 500GB til deg
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: hvilken versjon av ubuntu kjører du?
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: hvilken kjerne?
<AndyOslo> Ja, Beste er vell bare å nappe ut disken, før skadene blir værre
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Jeg har da oppført meg pent i det siste jeg....
<RoyK> AndyOslo: så lenge ikke ting monteres, blir ikke skadene verre
<UkuleleSolen> 15.04 Husker ikke vilken kärna just nu
<AndyOslo> Riktignok vært et godt stykke unna ting som har med servere å gjøre
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: prøv en live-greie med 14.04
<UkuleleSolen> Vet bara jag hade problem med den nyaste, så kör den näst nyaste
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: eller en live debian wheezy
<RoyK> eh - jessie
<RoyK> 8.0
<UkuleleSolen> Vad har 14.04 som ikke 15.04 har?
<AndyOslo> UkuleleSolen: Vil anbefale en server med raid, og eventuelt en online backuptjeneste av typen Crashplan eller lignende
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: 14.04 er LTS, 14.10 og 15.04 er mellomversjoner med "cutting/bleeding edge"-ting som ofte kan ødelegge ting
<RoyK> !lts
<lubotu3> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<AndyOslo> UkuleleSolen: 14.04 er en LTS (Long Time Support) Ubuntu
<AndyOslo> Anbefales hvis du vil ha et stabilt og velltestet system, og ikke på død og liv må ha det nyeste av det nye (sånn som meg) :)
<UkuleleSolen> Det visste jag egentligen. Undrade bara konkret vad skillnaden var. Men att 14.04 er LTS og 15.04 ikke er det er en skillnad i sig. Det er et poäng
<RoyK> 16.04 vil være den neste LTS
<RoyK> jeg bruker bare LTS med mindre jeg vil leke/teste
<AndyOslo> Ny LTS kommer kommer hvert annet år
<RoyK> dvs, jeg bruker bare debian på servere med mindre arbeidsgiveren min sier at jeg må bruke redhat/centos
<AndyOslo> Og altid i xx.04, dvs April releasen
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har aldrig haft problem med någon uppdatering som gett mig ett ustabilt system. Därför har jag ikke tenkt så mye på LTS eller ikke
<AndyOslo> Debian er helt konge på servere
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: tror ikke den diskfeilen kommer av at du ikke kjører LTS
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: tror den diskfeilen kommer av en defekt disk
<UkuleleSolen> Et hypotetiskt spörsmål; Kan ett diskfel bero på ett "ustabilt system"?
<RoyK> nei
<RoyK> eller - det spørs hva du mener med "ustabilt system"
<RoyK> ustabil desktop: nei
<RoyK> ustabil strømforsyning: ja
<AndyOslo> Nei, men noen disker kan ryke hvis de får seg en karamell, fks ved lynnedslag.....
<RoyK> lynnedslag kan gjøre underverker for disker - stort sett går hodene og du får ikke kontakt med disken igjen
<RoyK> da er det IBAS et al som er neste stopp
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: hva slags data har du eventuelt tapt?
<UkuleleSolen> Dels är det alla mina rippade CD:er. Dels är det en del gammalt arkiverat material. Blandade filtyper
<UkuleleSolen> Mina skivor kan jag så klart rippa igen. Men det är ett stort antal. Är mer bekymrad för arkivet
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: da har du lært to ting: Bruk RAID! Ta backup! Det er backupløsninger i tåkeheimen som funker bra, sånt som crashplan.com (eller crashplan.no - dyrere - men mye raskere)
<UkuleleSolen> Har lastet opp en god del på Dropbox redan. Men långt från allt.
<RoyK> dropbox er vel ikke backup
<RoyK> for dyrt
<AndyOslo> Dropbox er greit til å synce mindere mengde filer mellom pc'er, men store mengder backup ville jeg brukt crashplan til
<UkuleleSolen> Det blir ju backup, om jag har saker på 2 steder. Bruker Dropbox til mye annat, så för mig har det funnits en poäng med att ha flera saker under samma tjänst
<AndyOslo> Hadde Jottacloud hatt en fungerende linux klient, så hadde den vært knall
<UkuleleSolen> crashplan har jag ikke hört om.
<UkuleleSolen> Har mailat Jotta flera gånger o frågat efter en linuxklient
<AndyOslo> http://www.code42.no/produkter/crashplan
<AndyOslo> Vurderer å bytte fra Jotta til crashplan selv, sånn at jeg slipper å ha en Windows burk til å ta seg av backupen
<UkuleleSolen> Jag skulle i säng var det tänkt. Sätter stor pris på deres hjälp... även om det egentligen bara ledde till ett trist besked
<AndyOslo> Livet er hardt og brutalt av og til, og de fleste av oss har opplevd å miste data.....
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: crashplan.no er raskt og fint, men koster tusen spenn i året eller så
<UkuleleSolen> tusen spenn i året är ju billigare än å betala 8000 var gång en hårddisk havererar
<AndyOslo> Ja, og som tidligere nevnt, så er crashplan i kombinasjon med en egen server med RAID en enda bedere kombinasjon
<RoyK> AndyOslo++
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: bruk raid
<UkuleleSolen> Hoppas jag kan hjälpa dere nästa gång. Jag är kompositör och skulle gärna prova att laga musikk till ett program eller en app en dag.
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: du har to 3TB-disker så vidt jeg kan se, så kan du kjøpe 2-3 til og sette opp et RAID-5 eller RAID-6
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: ikke vanskelig, og da tåler du at en disk tryner (eller to hvis du har RAID-6)
<UkuleleSolen> Ett eller annat ska göras för att slippa detta en gång till. Det är säkert
<AndyOslo> Støtter RoyK her, har du diskene montert i kabinettet, så setter du opp RAID på under 5 minutter
<RoyK> !raid
<lubotu3> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<RoyK> AndyOslo: bare litt pes å flytte dataene :P
<RoyK> UkuleleSolen: hvor mye data har du?
<AndyOslo> Ja, men man får en god sjangs til å rydde opp i dataene sine, og hvis begge maskiner har gigabit kort, så går det jo kjapt
<RoyK> 10GE FTW :D
<AndyOslo> SÃ¥nt ligger utenfor min kostnadsramme.....
<UkuleleSolen> Egentligen är det inte så farligt mycket. 2-3 TB skulle jag klara mig långt på
<UkuleleSolen> Jag har spridit ut min data på flera stora diskar. Tanken var att inte mista allt om något skulle krångla. DET visade sig vara en bra tanke
<AndyOslo> Ingen dum tanke, selv har jeg kopi av viktige ting på 2 forskjellige maskiner, på server med RAID, og hos Jottacloud
<UkuleleSolen> Nu var det sängen, ja. Känner dere noen som behöver musikk till apper å spill - då finns jag, som sagt
<AndyOslo> Bare hyggelig å hjelpe til
<RoyK> tror denne fyren bør lese seg litt opp på raid :P
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-17
<AndyOslo> RoyK: SÃ¥ absolutt :)
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-18
<t4nk02ee> .
#ubuntu-no 2017-07-19
<abourne> http://i.imgur.com/rxKsgFb.jpg
<abourne> not ubuntu related
<abourne> is this a norwegian emblem?
